# getting to know you game



## montysrainbow (Jun 11, 2014)

Rules are plain and simple.... Just ask a question and the next person will answer it.. then ask a new question for the next person to answer. Be sure to "bold" your new question... so it doesn't get confused with your answers. 

Let's get to know more about each other.. and have a little fun while doing it!  questions can be about anything and you dont have to answer lol.

Im a stay at home mum lol im bored  entertain me people ha ha 

*Ok i will start umm.... whats your fave tv show ? *

- - - Updated - - -

Hmmm....might go watch my flowers grow lol probs be more exciting !


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 11, 2014)

Hannibal.
*
How many useless threads do you think there are on here?

*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 11, 2014)

^ u dont have 2 read them! :/ or participate 

- - - Updated - - -

Ps. [MENTION=35891]Jacknife[/MENTION] thanks for playing lol as sarcastic as it was u were the only one who replied


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 11, 2014)

I was waiting for a better question. 

And can't do bold type on my phone.

You will have to forgive Jacknife he is very cynical at times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] lol what excites you and why?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank god u asked him that


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 12, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I was waiting for a better question.
> 
> And can't do bold type on my phone.
> 
> ...



Hehe thanks mate, sometimes it's hard to discern a cynicist from a realist.

Back on track, let's keep going, I'll play along.


----------



## RedFox (Jun 12, 2014)

I'll play along... 



Jacknife said:


> Hannibal.
> *
> How many useless threads do you think there are on here?
> 
> *



A ship load... But I do prefer these chat threads to some of the questions that get asked in the reptile discussion. Eg. Why hasn't my snake done a poo yet? At least these threads have the potential to add a friendly community feeling something this forum could do with considering its not very flattering reputation.  

Q. What other hobbies do you enjoy other than reptile keeping?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 12, 2014)

Yay [MENTION=35366]RedFox[/MENTION] lol another player! i will answer seeing as though i havent yet.

A. Gardening is my fave thing to do. I love watching things grow and i have a rainbow of flowers that i look at everyday, nothing better than creating beautiful surroundings for yourself lol i often sit out back in the evenings while dinners cooking with a glass of wine admiring the greenery lol so yeah very proud of my green thumb.
Umm i also enjoy bushwalking, and being a mum the most rewarding hobby of all lol is that even a hobby? Lol ah well...tis now.

Q. Where do you work? What do you do?


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 12, 2014)

Two jobs: boarding kennel, grooming feeding picking up dog poop etc  And KFC, cooking dat chicken.

Dream holiday destination?


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 12, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Ok @andynic07 lol what excites you and why?


Lots of things excite me, at the moment my venomous snakes are pretty cool but I think fun times is what I seek out mostly.

What is the funniest situation you have found yourself in?

- - - Updated - - -



Varanoidea said:


> Two jobs: boarding kennel, grooming feeding picking up dog poop etc  And KFC, cooking dat chicken.
> 
> Dream holiday destination?


Just about to have my dream holiday. England , Amsterdam , Scotland , Ireland , Spain and France.


If you could relive any part of your life what would it be?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 12, 2014)

This looks like some fun!! 

If I could relive any part of my life, it would have to be my 19th birthday. Nothing beats first weekend ever in the cross for both fun and weirdest things I've ever seen.

Umm... If you could go back to any era (1600's, 20's, etc) which one would it be?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 12, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> This looks like some fun!!
> 
> If I could relive any part of my life, it would have to be my 19th birthday. Nothing beats first weekend ever in the cross for both fun and weirdest things I've ever seen.
> 
> ...



I'd go back to 1994 and convince Justin Bieber's parents not to procreate.

*Anybody else noticing this website is taking an abnormally long time to load each page the past week or so?*


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have noticed and it has been down a bit lately as well.


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 13, 2014)

My tapatalk hasn't been working the best either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

^ Same here.

Q. If u could live anywhere where would it be?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 13, 2014)

South Africa!! I've always dreamed of living there, and I'm going there for two months next year 

If you could own any animal in the world, what would it be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDM_Pythons (Jun 13, 2014)

A .... Large South American Catfish species ( used to in the UK)... Aussie laws Suck!

Q .....Reincarnated as what ? ( I would be a fish that runs off with the bait to annoy fishermen lol )


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 13, 2014)

PDM_Pythons said:


> A .... Large South American Catfish species ( used to in the UK)... Aussie laws Suck!
> 
> Q .....Reincarnated as what ? ( I would be a fish that runs off with the bait to annoy fishermen lol )



Aussie laws are awesome. Can you imagine the havoc giant catfish species would do to our waters? Look what the euro carp did.

I'd like to be reincarnated as the head of Christ The Redeemer. I'd be around forever and the view would never get boring.

*If you had the chance to be a persecuted ethnic minority would you give it a go?*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

[MENTION=35891]Jacknife[/MENTION] that questions way to deep 4 this lol. Im not even going there. 

Q. Whats ur favourite food?


----------



## Vixen (Jun 13, 2014)

@montysrainbow : It's a tie between Chocolate and Basil Pesto Pasta! yum 

*Q : If you could time travel but it was a one way trip, would you rather go 200 years into the past or 200 years into the future? Why?*


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 13, 2014)

200 years into the future. They have books for the past and I'm curious as to where humanity will lead itself... 

And seeing a it's Friday and all, what's your favourite alcoholic drink?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Any NZ sauvignon blanc it tastes better than aussie wine and no im not a kiwi lol must b the climate ? Makes a nicer wine well to me anyway.
I also like shiraz cabernet well thats my wk night choice lol im a bad girl i drink everynight 

Q. If you could spend 1 day with one famous person who would it be ?


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 13, 2014)

A: Kurt Cobain

Q: What would be your ideal Australian holiday destination and why.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Good 2 c u joining in andynic07 lol i wont answer....i will leave for someone else because sharing is caring


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah I didn't want to answer too many and hog the limelight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

^ ditto


----------



## RedFox (Jun 13, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> A: Kurt Cobain
> 
> Q: What would be your ideal Australian holiday destination and why.
> 
> ...



A: A bit of a tough one...I would love to go back to Alice Springs. I loved it the few weeks I spent there bit felt I only just scratched the surface. I would love to do the Eastern McDonnell ranges, see Kings Canyon, walk some of the Lara Punta track, and spend some more time exploring Kata tjuta (The Olgas). 

That being said my #1 place I want to go in Oz is the Kimberleys. I would love to see the horizontal waterfalls, the staircase to the moon and the bungle bungle ranges. 

Would also like to hike and camp all over TAS. I've known a few people who have done that and their photos have made me fairly jealous.

Q: What is your favourite movie of all time?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Shrek! Because it teaches kids that true beauty is on the inside and that u should fall in love with your eyes closed


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 13, 2014)

OH no there is NO question !!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Lol drinking wine born 2 b nude lol gimme a sec!


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 13, 2014)

Heres one --- Q if you could block any member on APS who would it be ?



Rhetorical I think just reading this thread you know who ??


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Im not that drunk! LOL

Q. If u could change something in your life right now what would it be?


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 13, 2014)

My daughters behaviour ( in a flash ) 
*Q *

- - - Updated - - -

*Would you give naturism a go if there was not so much stereo typing in the world ?
*

- - - Updated - - -

*Would you give naturism a go if there was not so much stereo typing in the world ?
*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

I wanna answer but i must resist! Lol this is gonna turn into a getting 2 know ME else


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 13, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Q. If u could change something in your life right now what would it be?



A: I would not change a thing. I could have done things a lot different with hindsight but I would not be where I am today. The butterfly effect isn't always so good.


Q: if you could eliminate one person from your life who would it be?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Come on Andynic07 answer it lol u know u want to

Wow....freaky lol we posted at same time! Umm u missed the question born 2 b nude asked!


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 13, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Come on Andynic07 answer it lol u know u want to



I actually wish I I didn't try to be who I was not so much when I was younger. I really enjoy the freedom of just being myself these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

I have no problem with being nude but don't do it out of convenience. Wallet , keys and other stuff.lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Ah what the hell LOL i will answer b2bnudes Q. Umm yes i would love 2 b a nusist! ������ but i would have 2 drink copius amounts of wine in order 2 do so ������

Omg cant spell n e more....lucky im on my last glass  lol

Omg Andynic07 we keep replying at same time lol


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 13, 2014)

Drunk minds think alike.lol;


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 14, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> My daughters behaviour ( in a flash )
> *Q *
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




Gets WAY too cold where I live to ever consider.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 14, 2014)

So were upto Andynic07 Q. If u could eliminate one person from your life right now who would it be?  

Someone elses turn 2 answer lol.


----------



## MissDangerous (Jun 14, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> So were upto Andynic07 Q. If u could eliminate one person from your life right now who would it be?
> 
> Someone elses turn 2 answer lol.



I'll go then 

I would eliminate someone I work with. I'm an easygoing girl who is used to all-male environments and the jokes that go with the territory, but some of the stuff that is said 'as a joke' by one individual is simply disgusting and disrespectful beyond any shred of humour. Graphic rape jokes are not amusing to me. 

Q: when do you feel completely at peace? (Could be a situation, place, activity etc)


----------



## Vixen (Jun 14, 2014)

I love rain/storms, so tend to feel really peaceful then. Also doing something that requires a lot of concentration - reading a book, a good movie, gaming - as you can't help but be fully in the 'now' so those nagging negative thoughts are lost for a while. (eg. what you have to do tomorrow, money, whatever your brain wants to bombard you with lol)

*Q: If you could witness any past event, what would it be and why.*


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 14, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> I'll go then
> 
> I would eliminate someone I work with. I'm an easygoing girl who is used to all-male environments and the jokes that go with the territory, but some of the stuff that is said 'as a joke' by one individual is simply disgusting and disrespectful beyond any shred of humour. Graphic rape jokes are not amusing to me.
> 
> Q: when do you feel completely at peace? (Could be a situation, place, activity etc)



When im diving I love being in the ocean its like a different world to out here I find it peaceful 


Whats your bigest fear ?

- - - Updated - - -



Vixen said:


> I love rain/storms, so tend to feel really peaceful then. Also doing something that requires a lot of concentration - reading a book, a good movie, gaming - as you can't help but be fully in the 'now' so those nagging negative thoughts are lost for a while. (eg. what you have to do tomorrow, money, whatever your brain wants to bombard you with lol)
> 
> *Q: If you could witness any past event, what would it be and why.*


(Good question) I think id like to sit in the place were jesus was supposedly buried so I could answer that question of what actually happened next. That would shut a few people up.

and cuz im lazy im going with my same question.
whats your bigest fear ?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 14, 2014)

Biggest fear is loosing one of my boys....the thought of one of them getting cancer or anything scares the heck outa me! :/ 

Q. If u could change one thing about yourself what would it be?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 15, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Biggest fear is loosing one of my boys....the thought of one of them getting cancer or anything scares the heck outa me! :/
> 
> Q. *If u could change one thing about yourself what would it be?*



I'd probably change how awesome I am, just so I could get some time to myself and be out of the limelight for a while, you know, give someone else some glory occasionally...

*If you could be any kind of alcoholic beverage what would it be and why?(I'm judging you based on your answer)*


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 15, 2014)

A: Most definitely a blended scotch whiskey, not the top of the range though because I would want to be enjoyed by many but certainly not a cheap and nasty one. 

Q: if you could change one person in the world who would it be and why?


----------



## disintegratus (Jun 15, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> A: Most definitely a blended scotch whiskey, not the top of the range though because I would want to be enjoyed by many but certainly not a cheap and nasty one.
> 
> Q: if you could change one person in the world who would it be and why?



I know it sounds tired and cliched, but I would change my partner. Not very much, the only two things I would change about him would be a) I'd make him less financially retarded. Honestly, he's soooo freaking backwards with money it drives me insane! At least he's making an effort now though... 
and the other thing I'd change would be to get rid of his dyslexia. It of course doesn't affect me, but I know he finds it really frustrating (and I hate watching him struggle with it too. The worst part is the amount of people that write him off as stupid because he has reading and writing issues, when he's not dumb in the slightest.)

What would you do if you won $20,000 tomorrow?


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 15, 2014)

A; $ 20.000 is what we are about to spend on the bathroom and its not going to be extravagant  



*Q ; where would you move to live out the rest of your life ( you have to stay there !! ) *


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 15, 2014)

Hills of Byron Bay for sure! Huge house chooks pythons and my boys. *sigh* i can dream right.

Q. A house by the sea or a house out bush?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 15, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Hills of Byron Bay for sure! Huge house chooks pythons and my boys. *sigh* i can dream right.
> 
> Q. A house by the sea or a house out bush?



I'd love to live top of Cape York - best of both worlds. There's a little town called Seisia - the northern most community in Australia with a population of about 160, and it's the most beautiful place I've ever been in my life, and I've been plentywhere.

*What would you rather, being chased by a lion that spits bees, or a giant bee that spits lions?*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks like no one else is brave enough to answer your odd question....lol.
A. I would choose being chased by the lion spitting bees  i can duck n weave and hopefully the bees would sting the lion as they left his mouth then the pain would slow the lion down and the bees would all die after stinging lol. Im now picturing me riding off on a unicorn ha ha 

Q. Sweet or savoury? Lol yeah im keeping it simple


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 15, 2014)

that's not simple at all , 

A I chase a taste that is sweetish but I enjoy a salty sour edge . pork ribs bbq sauce -- chocolate/chilli fudge beer and chips 
*Q Red or White Wine ?
*


----------



## RedFox (Jun 15, 2014)

A. White wine... I don't like red.

Q. At the moment I am addicted to porridge and frozen Nutella on spoons. What weird food addictions do you have?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 15, 2014)

RedFox said:


> A. White wine... I don't like red.
> 
> Q. At the moment I am addicted to porridge and frozen Nutella on spoons. What weird food addictions do you have?


lol did u get that idea from me


----------



## RedFox (Jun 15, 2014)

[MENTION=32876]montysrainbow[/MENTION] yep you are to blame for my frozen Nutella addiction


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 15, 2014)

Hee hee gotta luv preggy cravings  ok back 2 the game someones gotta answer [MENTION=35366]RedFox[/MENTION] Q. What weird food addictions do you have?


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 15, 2014)

A: Baked beans , sweet chilli sauce , peanut butter and cheese in a toastie. Swilled down with a tawny port. I learnt this one when me and my mate were not well off and working picking apples in Shepparton.

Q: What is your ideal job?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlemay (Jun 15, 2014)

A. Intelligence Analyst with the ADF

Q. What is your most treasured childhood memory?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 15, 2014)

littlemay said:


> A. Intelligence Analyst with the ADF
> 
> Q. What is your most treasured childhood memory?



Either the time I blew up an asteriod to save earth, leaving Ben Affleck to date my daughter(bad move), or the time I got drunk and thought I was in the movie Armageddon...

*Would you want to be as rich as Geoffrey Eddleston if you had to look like him too?*


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 16, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Either the time I blew up an asteriod to save earth, leaving Ben Affleck to date my daughter(bad move), or the time I got drunk and thought I was in the movie Armageddon...
> 
> *Would you want to be as rich as Geoffrey Eddleston if you had to look like him too?*



Without knowing exactly how rich Geoffrey Eddleston is I will say no. If I'm lucky and I work hard perhaps one day I will get to his wealthiness before I look like him (unlikely, but it's worth a shot!)

I'll follow up with a question that has been debated many many times at work,

*Would you rather fight a horse sized duck? or one hundred duck sized horses?*


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 16, 2014)

jedi_339 said:


> Without knowing exactly how rich Geoffrey Eddleston is I will say no. If I'm lucky and I work hard perhaps one day I will get to his wealthiness before I look like him (unlikely, but it's worth a shot!)
> 
> I'll follow up with a question that has been debated many many times at work,
> 
> *Would you rather fight a horse sized duck? or one hundred duck sized horses?*


Neither, I am a lover not a fighter. *Would you become arrogant with riches or fame? *​(answer honestly)


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure having lots of money wouldn't change me. But fame does change people and I would not ask for that anyway

What is your favourite breakfast cereal?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 16, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> *Would you become arrogant with riches or fame? *​(answer honestly)



I already am, so I wouldn't want to change just because of money :lol:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 16, 2014)

jedi_339 said:


> I already am, so I wouldn't want to change just because of money :lol:



Love it


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 17, 2014)

jedi_339 said:


> I already am, so I wouldn't want to change just because of money :lol:



Lol u forgot to ask another question! 

- - - Updated - - -



Leasdraco said:


> I'm pretty sure having lots of money wouldn't change me. But fame does change people and I would not ask for that anyway
> 
> What is your favourite breakfast cereal?



Hmm...weet bix  

Q. Fave part of the day?


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 17, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Lol u forgot to ask another question!


Maybe not posting a question is a part of the said arrogance?


----------



## MissDangerous (Jun 17, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Q. Fave part of the day?



Hmm that's tough, I have two. Either when I am home at the end of a long night at work, have a hot shower, jump into my bed and get a foot rub... Bliss!
Or when the sun has just come up on a cold morning and I am going for either a horse ride or jumping on my motorbike. Love it!

Q: Favourite meal of the day?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 17, 2014)

A: I only eat one meal and that is dinner.
Q: is a two parter 
Who would be your celebrity free pass(male and female).


----------



## Vixen (Jun 17, 2014)

Michael Fassbender for me :lol:, and my partners is Charlize Theron.

*Q: Whats the stupidest thing you've ever done? *haha


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 17, 2014)

A: for me preferably. But if I have to do it still mooing.
Q: choice of flower to be?

And it was suppose to be both of your choices pick a boy and a girl.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 17, 2014)

The stupidest thing ive done was I made a decision to drive after I had far to many to drink. I heard someone shout at me and it was a policeman. So I had a brain snap and thought id get away. Well 30 mins and 5 police cars later I was beaten after they searched my car and found nothing he asked me why I took off and I said because u asked me to stop and ive been drinking. And he said no I just shouted at u to turn your headlights on thats all. I lost my license for 3 years.

Q. If u could go into a lab and create your own animal what would it look like

- - - Updated - - -

And I'll answer the flower one cuz I can
id be a Madagascar palm flower because they take 100 years to flower. So im guaranteed a few good years first


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 18, 2014)

It would be a leucistic scaleless jungle python.

And if you were that 'Palm' that is actually a succulent (horticulturist by trade) you could be propagated manny time and make the world abetter smelling place haha.

Dream car/vehicle (bike, car, truck ect)


----------



## RedFox (Jun 18, 2014)

A. A silver Aston Martin DB5. I'm a huge Bond fan. 

Q. If you could have any super power what would you choose?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 18, 2014)

A. Invisibility for sure! Just imagine the things u could see/do lol.

Q. Are u touchy feely kissy huggy person or do u have a bubble that no one can pop?


----------



## MissDangerous (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a GIANT personal space bubble. Takes me a long time to be comfortable with anybody getting close, and I've always hated any public displays of affection. Then my partner came along and now I PDA along with the worst of them, it's terrible lol..

Q: you can only keep one individual reptile for the rest of your life. What would it be?


----------



## The_Phantom (Jun 18, 2014)

A goanna!
[MENTION=39765]MissDangerous[/MENTION]^ what's PDA?


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bluey said:


> A goanna!
> 
> @MissDangerous^ what's PDA?



Public display of affection (PDA)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 18, 2014)

[MENTION=40144]Bluey[/MENTION] ask a question  lol


----------



## The_Phantom (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks AndyNic. I worked it out while I was waiting. I'd never heard of PDA before and my imagination is fertile 

Another question OK...since the chat function is now up and running, is this thread still necessary, as it seems to be basically a chat substitute?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 18, 2014)

A: why not it's a bit of fun.
Q: analog or digital clock?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 18, 2014)

[MENTION=40144]Bluey[/MENTION] lol true true but i would feel weird saying hi so whats ur fave breaky and do u like cuddles?  this isnt weird because the topic is about asking questions lol.

Ok A. Analog 

Q. Fave childhood cartoon character?  and why?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 18, 2014)

A. Road Runner, because everyone loves a bird that can out live being attacked, and I had a super nintendo that had a Road Runner game i loved.

Q. what's the quote your parents used to say to you as a kid, that you always hated, but use on your kids (or other peoples kids) now?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 18, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> A. Road Runner, because everyone loves a bird that can out live being attacked, and I had a super nintendo that had a Road Runner game i loved.
> 
> Q. what's the quote your parents used to say to you as a kid, that you always hated, but use on your kids (or other peoples kids) now?



I always hated the quote : I believe you, thousands wouldn't.

*Do you name your reptiles? or just leave them un-named?*


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 18, 2014)

Named the first 3 (Ted, bundy and cambria) have not named the rest.

Do you think reptiles are a hobby or an addiction?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 19, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Named the first 3 (Ted, bundy and cambria) have not named the rest.
> 
> Do you think reptiles are a hobby or an addiction?



Pancakes are my addiction, snakes are a joy.

*Trivial Pursuit or Monopoly?*


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 19, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Pancakes are my addiction, snakes are a joy.
> 
> *Trivial Pursuit or Monopoly?*



A: monopoly 
Q: zombie, vampire or werewolf?


----------



## DeanoCFE (Jun 19, 2014)

A. Vampire!!!
*Q. What is your fav activity with your reptile?*


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 19, 2014)

A: handling as they are not of breeding age. 
Q:fav time of the year?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 19, 2014)

Spring and Autumn, because the weather is gorgeous and the flora is either turning beautiful shades of colour or getting new growth/leaves or buds. 
*What would you do to fix problematic issues in our country if you were Prime Minister and why?*


----------



## Newhere (Jun 19, 2014)

A. Nothing because I would be corrupt and too worried about my own interests.
Q. If you found a rare reptile in the wild would you take it home?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 19, 2014)

Newhere said:


> A. Nothing because I would be corrupt and too worried about my own interests.
> Q. If you found a rare reptile in the wild would you take it home?



A: NO but I will be back to that same spot to find more or the same one to study it. 

Q: NRL or AFL?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 20, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> A: NO but I will be back to that same spot to find more or the same one to study it.
> 
> Q: NRL or AFL?



Neither, give me Hockey any day.

*Whats your favorite thing to break?(mine are hearts and promises)*


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 20, 2014)

A: the way thing have been going as of late, my motorbike and my own heart haha.

Q: dirt or rd?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 20, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> A: the way thing have been going as of late, my motorbike and my own heart haha.
> 
> Q: dirt or rd?



Dirt - it tastes better.

*​Would you punch Abbott in the face given the chance? Full legal consequences still apply...*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 20, 2014)

A. Hmm....tempting but naahhh not worth the hoo har! Lol.

Q. If you could help in a financial way who would u help...choice of charity?


----------



## Firepac (Jun 20, 2014)

A. Burns Unit at a Children's Hospital.

Q.If you couldn't live in Australia, what country would you want to call home, why?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 20, 2014)

A. It would be a hard toss up between Africa and France. I've always wanted to go and live in Africa and will be living that dream for two months next year  and France because I love the culture, and I have many friends in France.

Q. If you could change career paths, what would you go an do?


----------



## MissDangerous (Jun 20, 2014)

A. Driving dump trucks  I love trucks, the bigger the better!

Q. You can only listen to one band/singer/composer/group for the rest if your life. Who is it?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 20, 2014)

Can like a version be my answer? If not that's hard but it would have to be Coheed and cambria. 

Sky dive or bungee jump?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 20, 2014)

Sky dive
*Do you think white lies are acceptable or are they just as bad as a lie?*


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 20, 2014)

Depends on the circumstance.
For example 'honey is that a new snake?' White lie 'no it's been there for a while' 
That in my opinion is fine.

Home grown or 'farm fresh' ? Food?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 20, 2014)

Home grown
*Would you sign up for the Expidition to Mars to set up a new world(knowing it is a one way trip)? And why*


----------



## smileysnake (Jun 20, 2014)

No Way i would miss all my family.... If you could spend just one day with anyone who is dead or alive who would it be and what would you do or talk about..? ?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 20, 2014)

My deceased Brother, He would know what we would talk about
*Do you think there is a pot of Gold at the end of the rainbow? and have you ever tried to find the end of a rainbow?(I have tried to find the end of a few * )


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 20, 2014)

A. Yep i think theres gold at the end of a rainbow it just takes a loonnng time 2 find.

Q. Do u believe in soul mates?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 21, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> A. Yep i think theres gold at the end of a rainbow it just takes a loonnng time 2 find.
> 
> Q. Do u believe in soul mates?




Nope, a soul mate is a human construct of consciousness.

*B&W Diamonds or high yellows?*


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 21, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Nope, a soul mate is a human construct of consciousness.
> 
> *B&W Diamonds or high yellows?*



A:Black and white for sure for me

Q : what will be your next reptile and why?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 21, 2014)

A. It's a toss up between a jungle python and a body's forest dragon. 

Q. Is there any reptile you full stop would not own?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 21, 2014)

[MENTION=32876]montysrainbow[/MENTION] I believe in soul mates and twin flames
Nope I would keep any reptile 
*​what is your favorite book and why*


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 21, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> A. It's a toss up between a jungle python and a body's forest dragon.
> 
> Q. Is there any reptile you full stop would not own?
> 
> ...



You missed the why?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 21, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> You missed the why?



Yes, and why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 21, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> Yes, and why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You forgot to answer why you wanted the reptiles that you picked to as your next.


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 21, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> You forgot to answer why you wanted the reptiles that you picked to as your next.



Wow I'm having such a blonde morning, sorry.
A jungle because I saw one at the reptile store near where I lived and have had my heart fixed on one since and a body's forest dragon, because of the beautiful colours they have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 21, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> [MENTION=32876]montysrainbow[/MENTION] I believe in soul mates and twin flames
> Nope I would keep any reptile
> *​what is your favorite book and why*



Keeping and breeding Australian reptiles.
Because it's probably the only book I have ever read cover to cover multiple times. But a normal book would have to be scar tissue and why because they are the only two books I have ever read haha

Books or movies?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 21, 2014)

A. Movies 4 me....

Q. Lust or love ?


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 21, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> A. Movies 4 me....
> 
> Q. Lust or love ?


They both have there place but love wins but you would not be in love without some lust.


A : If you had to choose would you choose to be athletic or academic?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 21, 2014)

Q Lust or Love?
A Has to be both or love will fade because lust/passion fuels loves Fyre
Q Athletic or academic?
A Again, Both because they each have a place in survival
*What is your absolutely favorite thing to do?*


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 22, 2014)

A: go on trips away with my brothers motorbike riding and when we stop for lunch and what not do a bit of herping. You should see the looks of their faces when I emerge from the scrub with a python needless to say they beat me back to camp haha.

Q:would you locality specific or just any thing that takes your eyes/heart?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 22, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> A:Black and white for sure for me
> 
> Q : what will be your next reptile and why?



Me too, and I scored this lovely boy today


----------



## Lawra (Jun 22, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> *What is your absolutely favorite thing to do?*



Sleep!

*Q: What's your biggest pet hate?*


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 22, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Sleep!
> 
> *Q: What's your biggest pet hate?*



Yes Lawra at 4;27 am you wrote sleep --- that's funny :lol:

*Pet hate --- dogs , pet hate ---- Chefs that Cant cook -- I have employed lots over the years 

Q Camping or Hotel ? *


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 22, 2014)

A. Camping 

Q. What bad habbits do u have?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 22, 2014)

A) I am too passionate about everything
Q) Do you believe in speaking your mind or sugar coating opinions/words


----------



## Lawra (Jun 22, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> Yes Lawra at 4;27 am you wrote sleep --- that's funny :lol:
> 
> Pet hate --- dogs , pet hate ---- Chefs that Cant cook -- I have employed lots over the years
> 
> Q Camping or Hotel ?



I'm glad you saw the irony 

A:Hotel. 2 years ago I would have said camping for sure, but sandflies in QLD definitely changed my mind!



montysrainbow said:


> A. Camping
> 
> Q. What bad habbits do u have?



A: MANY!
*
Q: Can you juggle?*


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Me too, and I scored this lovely boy today


Nice mate.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 22, 2014)

I am way too slow on the typing... two more posts while I write my bit and probably more while I do this...

*A:* Bad habits? Well I sure lobbed in on the wrong question. Hmmmm. Too many and too personal. OK, just one. I love to lick the dinner plate if it has sauce on it. It makes going out to dinner a challenge - how much juice can I subtly mop up with my finger before I get the "death stare".

*A:* It depends on who, the circumstances and how I feel about it. If I am displeased enough I let 'em have both barrels...

*A:* It depends what I have to juggle. I used to be able to juggle 3 balls but would not know now as I no longer have the balls for it. 

*Q:* If you could do any job in the world, from US President or neurosurgeon to taxi driver etc, what would it be and why?


----------



## Lawra (Jun 22, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *Q:* If you could do any job in the world, from US President or neurosurgeon to taxi driver etc, what would it be and why?



A: Native shaman specialising in Ayahuasca 

*Q: Favourite skittle colour?*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 22, 2014)

A. Red! 

Q. What little things do u love? 

I love the smell of rain and going to bed on fresh clean sheets 

- - - Updated - - -



CrystalMoon said:


> A) I am too passionate about everything
> Q) Do you believe in speaking your mind or sugar coating opinions/words



I always speak my mind its a bad thing in some ways but im a very honest person. I am nice about it though i would rather be straight up about things no matter how small or large they are  in saying that though it does depend lol eg. A friend has a really ugly baby lol i say how cute they are but u cant really say oh how ugly! Lol so yeah...maybe my answer is a bit of both depending on the situation


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 22, 2014)

A) The little things I love are- Hearing the sound of my Daughter Laughing/seeing her smile. Looking up at the full moon/beautiful clear starr filled sky. Cuddling my dog Sarge. Caring for all my Critters
Q) Would you rather do a job you love or one that pays more (Yes it would be nice to have both, but that doesn't happen often)

- - - Updated - - -



Bluetongue1 said:


> I am way too slow on the typing... two more posts while I write my bit and probably more while I do this...
> 
> *A:* Bad habits? Well I sure lobbed in on the wrong question. Hmmmm. Too many and too personal. OK, just one. I love to lick the dinner plate if it has sauce on it. It makes going out to dinner a challenge - how much juice can I subtly mop up with my finger before I get the "death stare".
> 
> ...


A) I would love to have a nature home/reserve for homeless kids and to educate them about our native flora/fauna, I suppose it would be more of a love than a job? That is what I would love to do at any rate


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 22, 2014)

There is no question.

If out herping and seen a lizard or snake with mites or ticks would you help or let nature take it's course ?


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 22, 2014)

A: it depends on the health of the animal, if it was in seriously bad shape I would definitely take it to wildlife rescue.

Q: Do you have any siblings?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 22, 2014)

A. yep 3 little brothers 

Q. Mars bar or snickers?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 22, 2014)

A) My nickname is Snicker's so obviously "snickers" 
Q) If you could be an animal, what would you be and why? I would be a Tiger because they are Beautiful, fierce and only need a bloke to procreate lol Oh and they love water(like me)


----------



## insitu (Jun 22, 2014)

A) Honey badger, because they just dont give a ****

Q) If you had to spend the night in the mountains where would you seek shelter?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 23, 2014)

insitu said:


> A) Honey badger, because they just dont give a ****
> 
> Q) If you had to spend the night in the mountains where would you seek shelter?



The Lodge that I booked a room in for the weekend...

*Eggplant or Aubergine? *


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 23, 2014)

A. lol Eggplant.....Jacknife u crack me up!

Q. Have u ever woken up and had to go for a walk outside to work out where u were? lol


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 23, 2014)

A. Yep, done that a few times. But the worst time was when I was camping in a swag and had to crack the ice off to open it and figure out where I was and what was going on?

Q. Favourite camping spot in Australia? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 23, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> A. Yep, done that a few times. But the worst time was when I was camping in a swag and had to crack the ice off to open it and figure out where I was and what was going on?
> 
> Q. Favourite camping spot in Australia?
> 
> ...



Maroo heads on the south coast, but now they are starting to charge to camp in the bush  and you have to book . On the plus side lots of herps down there with friends Varanus Varanus ect ect..

Q: what is your fav herp to find?


----------



## insitu (Jun 23, 2014)

A) Minnie Waters yuraygir NP 

Q) When signaling with fire how do you form the international distress signal?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 23, 2014)

A) I don't know, I carry an epirb 
B) Fold or scrunch? ..... I really don't wanna know lol Could you survive if you were lost in the bush? (and yes I could, I have excellent survival skills) apart from the fire distress question


----------



## insitu (Jun 23, 2014)

A) depends how im feeling at the time and what kind of mess iv made, i could survive longer in the bush than i could in the city 

Q) have you ever seen your favorite herp in the wild


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 23, 2014)

Im loving this thread by the way


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 23, 2014)

A) Yes, some of them... Coastal's, Olives, Browns, Red Bellies, Amethestines, Taipans to name a few
Q) Do you have an inny or an outy? (mines an inny) Belly button


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 23, 2014)

A. Inny lol.

Q. Umm...do u sleep on your tummy or back, side lol?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 23, 2014)

A) Back and side, Chest is too big to sleep on Tummy 
Q) Do you like Big Electrical Storms? I am captivated by them


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 23, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> A) Back and side, Chest is too big to sleep on Tummy
> Q) Do you like Big Electrical Storms? I am captivated by them



I like being outside in them I love the feel of rain on my skin or face. Hence ive got a cold and chest infection atm. My own fault 

Q. Do you think its a waste of time sending money to third world countries when they never seem to improve ? Unless you can tell me one that has ?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 23, 2014)

It's like a big night out - you sink some cash and see nothing for your efforts, but it makes you feel good while you're doing it.

*Would you eat human flesh?(I have, quite underwhelming)*


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 23, 2014)

A: I think it depends on the organisation that receives and uses the money. We are onto our third sponsored child through World Vision. They do things like intall wells so that a village has clean water to drink. They pay for teacher training and the school classrooms and equipment so that students ina village can get an education. It is very localised but for those on the receiving end it is definitely life changing.


Q: What brings the biggest smiles to your face?


PS. *CrystalMoon*, I hope you realise I am now likely to have dreams about you attempting to sleep on your tummy. Yeah, I know - typical male reaction. Damn testosterone! 
*Sheldoncooper*. I too love the smell of the rain. To walk through a ferny grove or forest where it has recently received a decent downpour and sunlight is filtering through the clouds , fills the senses with the most exquisite sensations. It is so alive, so beautiful, so biologically sensuous.

A: If the individual was already dead and my survival depended upon obtaining food, yes! If you are really desperate, it doesn't much matter what form your food comes in.


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 24, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> A: If the individual was already dead and my survival depended upon obtaining food, yes! If you are really desperate, it doesn't much matter what form your food comes in.
> 
> *Q: What brings the biggest smile to your face?*



It's funny what people need to motivate them to do something. For me it was for a laugh hahaha.
To answer - I'm a sucker for a good schadenfreude, also seeing fools injure themselves doing blatantly foolish things. Stupid is as stupid does as Forrest Gump would say.
Non evil smile would be hearing my 5 month old daughter laugh. Nothing on earth beats that sound.

*Would you have wanted to work on the Manhattan Project if you were a scientist in the 40's?*


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 24, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> A: I think it depends on the organisation that receives and uses the money. We are onto our third sponsored child through World Vision. They do things like intall wells so that a village has clean water to drink. They pay for teacher training and the school classrooms and equipment so that students ina village can get an education. It is very localised but for those on the receiving end it is definitely life changing.
> 
> 
> Q: What brings the biggest smiles to your face?
> ...


A) My Daughter looking up at me with so much love and telling me I am the Best Mummy in the whole universe
Q) Do you try and put yourself outside of your comfort zone?

PS Blue, You never disappoint lol


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 24, 2014)

A. Yep, gotta live all or nothing! And you have to go well out of your comfort zone when going to the gym to see any results

Q. Would you sacrifice a relationship you have been in for a few years to go and do something you always wanted to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 24, 2014)

A) Only of the relationship was not functioning in a forward direction. If the significant other was draining and could not support my need to do something I always wanted to. 
Q) Do women have a use by date? A topic that came up in the staff room the other day


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 24, 2014)

A. NO but im starting 2 think men do! 

Q. Do u think about what might have been? Or do u focus only on the now?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 24, 2014)

A) Depends on the day lol.....
Q) Do you think parenting is a right or a privilege? I think it is a privilege


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 24, 2014)

A. a privilege, one which may take for granted.

Q. Do you like summer or winter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 24, 2014)

Give me the howls of winter any day.
*
Who would you throw overboard if you had to, the women, the children, or the old folk?*


----------



## insitu (Jun 24, 2014)

A) the old folk, they always have a funny smell
kids you can tie up and the women id put to work and recreational activities

Q) what is the newest species of varanid classified in aus


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 24, 2014)

“recreational activities” Haa Haa. Now that has to be one of the best euphemisms I have encountered in a long while.

*A;* I know there are ate least three species groups that are being worked on but the last species added I know of for sure is _V. bushi_,named after Brian Bush, a top bloke. Interestingly enough Busho's nickname is the “Old Perentie”

*Q: *If you could give someone a gift of any value. What, to who and why?


----------



## insitu (Jun 24, 2014)

nope Varanus hamersleyensis *

*


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 26, 2014)

A. I'd give my parents a house, they work so hard and after giving their entire savings to my Aunty when she had breast cancer only for her to throw it back in their face, I think they need something.

Q. Is there another course of study you dream of doing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Jun 26, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> Q. Is there another course of study you dream of doing?



A. All of them. I would love to dedicate each and every day to learning and studying and discussing and learning more.

Alas, due to no work around I'm doing 80 hours a week at 2 mind numbing dead end jobs trying to make ends meet, putting my uni course on the back burner yet again.

I can honestly say that I HATE money. Absolutely despise it.

*​Q: most recent selfless act?*


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*A:* My son was headed off to catch the bus to the shopping complex to get his hair cut this morning. I put off what I was doing and drove him there instead.

*Q:* What is your favourite flavour ice cream?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 27, 2014)

A) Liquorice
Q) *Do you think Australians are too apathetic about politics?*


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 27, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> A) Liquorice
> Q) *Do you think Australians are too apathetic about politics?*



If I cared about politics I'd be able to give you an answer 

cats or dogs?


----------



## Drazzy (Jun 27, 2014)

A) Most Australian's do the full Al-Bundy, and I dont blame them. Personally I am really passionate about trees and the environment, so it forces a political opinion.

Q) What is your favorite tree ?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 27, 2014)

A. Jacaranda tree 
and dogs not cats.

Q.What did u want to be when u grew up? I always wanted to work with kids always loved them even as a little girl i was always playing mother hen


----------



## Drazzy (Jun 27, 2014)

A: A painter always made my dad laugh contently. 

Q: What is the meaning of life ?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 27, 2014)

A) I wanted to be a FireMan....
Q) Do you believe in Ghosts/spirits?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 27, 2014)

Drazzy said:


> A: A painter always made my dad laugh contently.
> 
> Q: What is the meaning of life ?


A. Hmm....Life means alot of things, problems big and small
Its about working through them and learning to stand tall.
Its about LOving, hating, giving and making
Life is a journey a joy and a ride
Its a gift were all given and theres no where to hide.
Live , laugh, smile and cry 
At the end of the day were all gonna die
Life is what u make it 

Well thats my theory anyway lol.

A. Do i believe in ghosts....hmm im unsure on that one. Undecided lol

Q. Tea or coffee?


----------



## Drazzy (Jun 27, 2014)

Sounds almost poetic


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 27, 2014)

Drazzy said:


> Sounds almost poetic


Lol yeah i ♡ writing poems [emoji7]

U didnt answer Q lol ?? Tea or coffee


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 27, 2014)

A) Both, I love my Morning coffee but then I love my mandarin(fruit) infused tea the rest of the day
Q) *Beer or Spirits(*NOT the ghost type)?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 27, 2014)

A. Spirits, I seriously can't go past good quality spirits on the rocks.

Q. On the topic of drinking, binge drinker or evening sipper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 27, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> A. Spirits, I seriously can't go past good quality spirits on the rocks.
> 
> Q. On the topic of drinking, binge drinker or evening sipper?
> 
> ...


A.Lol back in the day i was a binge drinker but now days i am an evening sipper and tipsy is as far as it gets ( 99% of the time lol) 

Q. Hairy or clean shaved? Lol one 4 the gals n guys. I shave lol as much as i love my inner hippy self i just cant do the hairy arm pits n all! As natural as it is lol


----------



## Drazzy (Jun 27, 2014)

A: Seasonal ? atm a little hairy kind of my think of it as my own personal winter coat! 

Q: List of top 10 favorite food(s) with cultural origin next to it =^.^=


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 27, 2014)

drazzy said:


> a: A painter always made my dad laugh contently.
> 
> q: What is the meaning of life ?


*
a 42 *

- - - Updated - - -


Q: List of top 10 favorite food(s) with cultural origin next to it =^.^=[/QUOTE]

*A 1 Chilli - cultural origin ? I like the ones that originated in the Amazon 
2 Beef Rendang Malay
3 Blackened Chicken Cajun 
4 Lamb Shanks -- my style 
5 Chips not the American skinny rubbish 
6 Pho - Vietnamese
7 Any Food that other people cook 
8 All Vietnamese food 
9All Thai food 
10 Vietnamese Chilli Pork Roll -- or as know these days the roll of death ,


*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 27, 2014)

[MENTION=12396]borntobnude[/MENTION] lol u forgot 2 ask a Q !


----------



## Lawra (Jun 27, 2014)

Drazzy said:


> Q: What is the meaning of life ?



A: 42



Gizmo101 said:


> Q. On the topic of drinking, binge drinker or evening sipper?



A: Evening binge!
*
Q: Favourite band/artist?*


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lawra said:


> A: 42
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do both, binging and evening sipping as well.

A: Kurt Cobain / Nirvana

Q: If you could be the world best at something what would it be?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 27, 2014)

A. Umm...i would like to be the best lover, mother, friend and wife  im pretty close already  

Q. If u were plonked in a room with ALL the APS members for 24 hrs who would u hang out with ? LOL b honest


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 27, 2014)

*A Lawra
Q spa or sauna?*


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 27, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> A. Umm...i would like to be the best lover, mother, friend and wife  im pretty close already
> 
> Q. If u were plonked in a room with ALL the APS members for 24 hrs who would u hang out with ? LOL b honest



Can I pick a 3 or 4some  and I'll answer borntobenude's aswell we can all jump in the spa 

Q. Hair or smooth ?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 27, 2014)

A: A bit of both. Am not particularly hairy so I let it grow where it grows, except my head. I like to keep my head very short with an equally short goatee. I figure if I keep my crown short, no one will notice as it slowly disappears (balding). "Hair today, gone tomorrow.'' 
Tried being clean shaven but have had facial hair for much of my life and it just doesn't feel natural without it. I might add, the very thought of a Brazilian is enough to bring tears to my eyes - definitely not for me!


Q: What is your favourite animal and why?

PS. Sauna - A house I shared the owner built one in the backyard. It was really invigorating to use. And that was on your own...


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 27, 2014)

Q: What is your favourite animal and why?

*A humans , we are one of the few where the females are better looking , and I would not have it any other way *

* Q *vampires or werewolves ?


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 27, 2014)

Vampires, but not the new-age sparkly ones 
Pirates or ninjas?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 27, 2014)

Ninja I could sneak in do the buisness and be out I was gona say in a flash but it wouldn't of looked good for me

Q.whips or chains ?


----------



## MissDangerous (Jun 27, 2014)

A: whips. More versatile 

Q: you have to live in one of the following for the next 5 years - cave or tree house. Which would you choose and why?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 27, 2014)

Tree house so I can get some sun and I like views 
Q. If u were trapped on a desert island and could choose one thing to take with u what would it be ? Not allowed to be another person


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 28, 2014)

A: A knife

Q: If your were allowed to keep one exotic reptile which one would it be?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 28, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> A: A knife
> 
> Q: If your were allowed to keep one exotic reptile which one would it be?



Knife makes sense I would of said something stupid like beer,which wouldn't of made sense cuz id get drunk then cruze the island looking for a sheena warrior princes then realized I was alone gotn all depressed. 

A. Emerald tree monitor

Q. If u had the power to change one thing on this earth what would it be ?


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 28, 2014)

[
Q. If u had the power to change one thing on this earth what would it be ?[/QUOTE]

*A the Earth !! --if I was that powerful why not !!

Q who would you rather talk to Santa or the Easter Bunny *


----------



## Lawra (Jun 28, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Q. If u had the power to change one thing on this earth what would it be ?



A. Erase all debts and currency; we could go back to a barter system.

*Q. Plans this weekend? I'm working -_-*


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 28, 2014)

Lawra said:


> A. Erase all debts and currency; we could go back to a barter system.
> 
> *Q. Plans this weekend? I'm working -_-*


A : Going to my mates place for a couple of drinks and kava , oh and also picking up my new mulga.

Q : Where do you work and where do you want to be working in the future.


----------



## Lawra (Jun 28, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Q : Where do you work and where do you want to be working in the future.



A. Now: Dan Murphy's & Sails (restaurant & sports bar on the marina). Future: at home doing residential building design.
*
Q. Go in chat room? *


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 28, 2014)

I sell trucks and in the future id like to be retired so I can do whatever I want 

Q. Do u think nuclear power makes more sense ?


----------



## Lawra (Jun 28, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Q. Do u think nuclear power makes more sense ?



A. Nope

Q. Do you?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 28, 2014)

Lawra said:


> A. Nope
> 
> Q. Do you?



In the sense that it is alot cleaner and cheaper to produce it makes sense I suppose the main risk is in disposal or storage of the waste product Which isnt alot given the energy it produces.

Q. And y would you say it isnt ?


----------



## Lawra (Jun 28, 2014)

A. There are cleaner more sustainable ways of living with more people going "off the grid" each year. It's definitely worth reading up on, even if all you do is look at the pics and think WOW that looks cool!

*Q. How do you choose to keep up to date with current affairs?*


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 28, 2014)

Lawra said:


> A. There are cleaner more sustainable ways of living with more people going "off the grid" each year. It's definitely worth reading up on, even if all you do is look at the pics and think WOW that looks cool!
> 
> *Q. How do you choose to keep up to date with current affairs?*




I don't. I find 'current affairs' to be nothing but mindless filler and distraction. I don't really care whats happening on the other side of the world - it's on the other side of the world and has nothing to do with my life, and celebrity can go jump for all I care.
My focus is on my world, my family and whats happening within rather than without.
I haven't even changed my car cd collection in about 2 years...

*natural fibers or polymers?*


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 28, 2014)

A. Natural fibres, I have so many stupid skin irritations it's just easier not to wear polymers.

Q. Do you keep up with fashion or do you not can and wear whatever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 28, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> A. Natural fibres, I have so many stupid skin irritations it's just easier not to wear polymers.
> 
> Q. Do you keep up with fashion or do you not can and wear whatever
> 
> ...



Haha again totally out of the care circle.
I wear chucks, jeans, black tees/bonds and a leather jacket. Around the house shorts and a tee. These two looks 24/7 and thats it.
I'm like a lazy 50's greaser basically and have had this look for about 12+ years haha.

*​Morning tv shows - worst invention ever?*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 28, 2014)

A. Ive dressed the same most my life im a long dress skirt kinda girl. I dont wear brands or make a fuss infact im a big fan of op shopping so guess my answer is no i dont keep up with fashion i make my own.

Q. Do you ever shop 2nd hand or only buy new?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 28, 2014)

I wear whatever is comfortable and that's usually yoga pants and a singlet, it's less like clothes and more like a uniform.

Bad morning TV shows are the worse, they infuriate me with their mindless bias banter.
And I buy heaps of stuff second hand, cars, lounges, washing machines(I go through one a year :S), kitchen bench tops and reptile enclosures. 

Q. Do you prefer a pub feed or a nice restaurant meal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 28, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> I wear whatever is comfortable and that's usually yoga pants and a singlet, it's less like clothes and more like a uniform.
> 
> Bad morning TV shows are the worse, they infuriate me with their mindless bias banter.
> And I buy heaps of stuff second hand, cars, lounges, washing machines(I go through one a year :S), kitchen bench tops and reptile enclosures.
> ...



Give me a pub any day, too much fuss and snoot around food these days for all I care. I blame MasterChef.

surf or turf?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 28, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Give me a pub any day, too much fuss and snoot around food these days for all I care. I blame MasterChef.
> 
> surf or turf?


A.Umm....surf or turf as in food? 
If so i like both but cant beat a big juicy steak [emoji106]

Q. When u argue with a loved one do u kick n scream or give them the silent treatment? I do a bit of both depending on the situation....[emoji15][emoji12][emoji41][emoji72]


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 28, 2014)

A, I'm not going to lie I'm the psycho that throws things. I don't give the silent treatment, I always have too much to say haha

Q. Do you prefer to ride a motor bike or ride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 28, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> A, I'm not going to lie I'm the psycho that throws things. I don't give the silent treatment, I always have too much to say haha
> 
> Q. Do you prefer to ride a motor bike or ride?
> 
> ...


Lol i dont get it ? [emoji15][emoji3]


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jun 28, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Lol i dont get it ? [emoji15][emoji3]



That's was supposed to say horse ride, I have no idea how my autocorrect completely cut out a whole word :S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol ohhh ok 
A. Motor bike 4 sure lol horses freak me out! :/

Q. Do u believe in gay marriage? 
I do.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 28, 2014)

A Not fussed either way , but why not !! . we had men in dresses at our wedding and 1 very conservative aunt asked who the girls were  

*Q what sport do you wish you could play . *


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 29, 2014)

Womens beach volley ball.

Q. Do u think its right that u can only keep certain reptiles in cetain states. For example in vic we can't keep rock monitors or perenties.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 1, 2014)

A. I am going 2 say yes only because im sure they have their reasons.....BUT i dont 'really' know if its right or not...only answering 2 get this thread going LOL

Q. Are u happy? Life....where your at right now?


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 1, 2014)

A: yes fairly happy though it would be rather helpful if I had a job...

Q: What got you into the animal (reptile) hobby? As in where did it first start?


----------



## Ellannn (Jul 1, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> Q: What got you into the animal (reptile) hobby? As in where did it first start?



A: ever since I could remember as a little kid. My parents always stopped and got us to help them move crossing turtles and basking beardies off the busy roads so they wouldn't get run over, even if we were running late to go somewhere. (There was/ is always a lot because we live in the bush) 20 years on and nothing has changed.


Q: favorite smell and why? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 2, 2014)

Ellannn said:


> A: ever since I could remember as a little kid. My parents always stopped and got us to help them move crossing turtles and basking beardies off the busy roads so they wouldn't get run over, even if we were running late to go somewhere. (There was/ is always a lot because we live in the bush) 20 years on and nothing has changed.
> 
> 
> Q: favorite smell and why?
> ...



My favorite smell I get at the surf or ocean beaches usually early in the morning when its cold and rough and goes through the air its a cetain smell and the mist hits your face almost like rain. I love it. Then u jump in the water and get shrinkage cuz its so dam cold then I wee in my wetsuit and smile cuz its warm again  I should write love story's. And if I didnt say that I would of said the smell of roast lamb. 


Q. Whats your favorite meal u can choose 3 courses entree/ main and dessert


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 2, 2014)

Garlic bread, subway and tapioca.

Are you a morning person or a night owl like me?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 2, 2014)

A. Night owl  my mornings revolve around coffee and yawning lol.

Q. Do u prefer to shower or bath?
I love a big hot bubble bath


----------



## R33C3 (Jul 2, 2014)

A. I like showers cause you can write stuff on the walls and its really good for thoughts and reflections on life decisions.

Q. What would be your favourite invention within the last ten years?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 2, 2014)

The only one that comes to mind is the hungry jacks angry whopper.

Q. Would u have fries or onion rings with it ?


----------



## Lawra (Jul 2, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> The only one that comes to mind is the hungry jacks angry whopper.
> 
> Q. Would u have fries or onion rings with it ?



Neither. Hungry Jacks. Yuck.

Consider whether the foods you eat each day existed 100 years ago. If not, there you go!!!

Q: Pessimist or optimist?


----------



## pixie (Jul 2, 2014)

A: Optimist - but a concerned one.... I know it'll all work out, but unless I have a plan I get worried!

Q:Would you rather fight a horse-sized duck or 100 duck sized horses?


----------



## Lawra (Jul 3, 2014)

pixie said:


> Q:Would you rather fight a horse-sized duck or 100 duck sized horses?



Hasn't that question already been asked?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Neighhhhh! 

Are you just horsing around? If so, perhaps I should just duck that question, or at the mane bit of it.

A: Having been given a hard time by both ducks and horses, I'd take on 100 duck sized horses for preference. The only thing worse than an aggro duck is an aggro goose. Hence the term to 'goose somebody', meaning to prod them in the behind.

Q: If you had to remove a colour from the rainbow, what colour would it be and why?


----------



## Lawra (Jul 3, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Q: If you had to remove a colour from the rainbow, what colour would it be and why?



LOL what???

I perceived you to be a man of science, logic and fact... 

Your question quite literally just made my brain fart.

Q: LOL WHAT?!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 3, 2014)

A 'brain that farts' brings to mind several anatomical scenarios, none of which do I intend to mention...

Please peruse the many questions asked, for you will find a more than signifcant proportion are of a hypothetical nature. Hence I felt unpertubed with that which I had proffered. However, out of concern and in deference to your definitively atypical reaction and its possibly pernicious effects, I beg your indulgence to allow me to pose an alternative query by transcribing the offending request such that it is no longer within the realm of conjecture.

Q: What is your least favourite colour in the rainbow and why?

[Alternative Q (just in case): Who did you love more, your mum or your dad and why?]


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow! Horses ducks n brain farts lol i really should have woken earlier  

A. Wouldnt remove anything from a rainbow....they all look pretty! 

A. Love my parents the same  however i am closer 2 my mum being the only daughter and all.

Q. If a Huge spider crawls onto u while gardening do u shriek and dance like a hyperactive chicken or do u calmly place it back on the ground?


----------



## Umbral (Jul 3, 2014)

A: If it's interesting I walk inside with it to show my wife, if not I put it on the ground.

Q: Why do we feel the need to ask others we don't know these random and pointless questions. Is it because we are bored with the world around us, that we crave social interaction no matter what form it takes or that we love to feel important enough to have an answer for someone else's question?


----------



## Lawra (Jul 3, 2014)

Umbral said:


> Q: Why do we feel the need to ask others we don't know these random and pointless questions. Is it because we are bored with the world around us, that we crave social interaction no matter what form it takes or that we love to feel important enough to have an answer for someone else's question?



A: I can only speak for myself here but my participation is not through boredom nor an unfulfilled desire for social interaction. I enjoy learning more about the other members of this forum and question what makes you feel this particular form of interaction more or less pointless than any other?

Q: Who's your favourite author?


----------



## Stuart (Jul 3, 2014)

Lawra said:


> A: I can only speak for myself here but my participation is not through boredom nor an unfulfilled desire for social interaction. I enjoy learning more about the other members of this forum and question what makes you feel this particular form of interaction more or less pointless than any other?
> 
> Q: Who's your favourite author?



A: Lee Child and Matthew Reilly as fiction writers

Q: Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Lawra (Jul 3, 2014)

SniperCap said:


> Q: Star Wars or Star Trek?



A: Star Wars 4,5,6 and Star Trek Next Generation 

Q: Would you rather be known for your beauty or brains?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 3, 2014)

A.brains

Q. Where do you see yourself in 10 years time?

I am now thinking that or a similar q has already been asked! ? Feel free 2 answer again or ask another lol.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 3, 2014)

A: hopefully studying at Melbourne uni and getting small degrees in studies such as Herpotolgy and entomology.

Q: which would you like to be: creative or interesting?

persnally I don't think I could choose lol.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 3, 2014)

Creative you can get further in life and true friends will stick.

Aircon or windows down on a hot day on the car?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 3, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> A: hopefully studying at Melbourne uni and getting small degrees in studies such as Herpotolgy and entomology.
> 
> Q: which would you like to be: creative or interesting?
> 
> persnally I don't think I could choose lol.


A) I am both, lol really I am.... I paint and write poetry and people say they find me extremely interesting....
Q)*Do you believe in Fairies?*


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 3, 2014)

*A:* "On gossamer wings" - what a wonderment that would be. Would love to say yes but with both feet planted firmly on the ground I have to say no. Yet I have a respected acquaintance who is happy to describe his myriad encounters to all and sundry...

Small talk is an informal type of discourse that does not cover any functional topics of conversation or any transactions that need to be addressed. For example, this thread. As Scott Hoover, associate professor of finance at Washington and Lee University, writes in his excellent primer How To Get A Job On Wall Street: “In trying to generate business, the deal pitch is obviously critical. What is not so obvious is that simple, seemingly innocuous conversation with potential clients can be just as important. Companies want to hire people who can think on their feet.” Knowing the art of small talk is an essential part of interpersonal communications protocol. (There are numerous other benefits too - like making you smarter, yoga style "wake up", insights into other persons, develops capacity to build effective socialrelationships etc.)

A study done by Midwestern University found that *?%* of the time, a lack of communication skills rather than technical ability or business know-how was the reason people do not get ahead in their jobs.

*Q:* What do you think the missing % in the last statement might be? I shall allow a range of 10% either side side?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 3, 2014)

Lol blue im confused BUT i totally get it


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 3, 2014)

A) I would say 85% M 
Q)* Do you sit on the fence or speak your mind in regard to Taboo topics?*


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Intuitive or well versed or both? 80% was what the researchers determined. 
Congratulations to the Lucent Lunar Lady!


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 3, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> A) I would say 85% M
> Q)* Do you sit on the fence or speak your mind in regard to Taboo topics?*


 A: sit on the fence lol
Q: *What is your opinion on mobile phones, eating and drinking while driving, big enough of a distraction to cause an accident or not?

*


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 3, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Intuitive or well versed or both? 80% was what the researchers determined.
> Congratulations to the Lucent Lunar Lady!


Breanna(Daughter) said to inform you M, that was beautiful alliteration 

- - - Updated - - -



CrazyNut said:


> A: sit on the fence lol
> Q: *What is your opinion on mobile phones, eating and drinking while driving, big enough of a distraction to cause an accident or not?
> 
> *


A) I think they are very dangerous when driving(all 3) but in varying degrees and can cause accidents/do cause accidents. But so does putting on make up!(I haven't, but see women that do!)


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 3, 2014)

*CrystalMoon*, 
Please let Breanna know that it is heartening and inspiring to behold a member of her generation with a knowledge and appreciation of the constructs of our wonderful language and what can be achieved with it. And please do pass on my appreciation and thanks.

Blue


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 3, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *CrystalMoon*,
> Please let Breanna know that it is heartening and inspiring to behold a member of her generation with a knowledge and appreciation of the constructs of our wonderful language and what can be achieved with it. And please do pass on my appreciation and thanks.
> 
> Blue


Message passed on  She said to tell you thank-you and that it is because of her terrific Teacher, Mrs G that she is learning so much


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 3, 2014)

So what's your question *CrystalMoon*​?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 3, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> So what's your question *CrystalMoon*​?


Oooohhh I was not going to be a ? hog 
Butttt here goes nothing lol
*Q) How long is a piece of string? *:twisted:


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 3, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Oooohhh I was not going to be a ? hog
> Butttt here goes nothing lol
> *Q) How long is a piece of string? *:twisted:


A: the distance between where it is cut and where it was previously cut 

Q: how many seconds in a year? :twisted:


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 3, 2014)

Question? [MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION]


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 3, 2014)

I edited the post


----------



## Lawra (Jul 3, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> A: the distance between where it is cut and where it was previously cut
> 
> Q: how many seconds in a year? :twisted:



Great answer! 

A: 60 x 60 x 24 x 365 = 31 536 000

*Q: Blonde or brunette?*


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 3, 2014)

A: neither, in the world of humour they are the worst... Lol  
Q: if I pass 2nd what position am I in?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 4, 2014)

*A:* 2nd

I too was most impressed with your string reply - good stuff!

As for the seconds in a year, it depends on whether it is a calendar year, in which case every fourth (leap) year will have an additional 60 x 60 x 24 seconds in in. If it is a solar year than the last figure will be x 365.25.

*Q:* A man resided on the 26th floor of a high rise apartment building. Most days he would travel in the elevator to the 20th floor and use the stairs for the next 6 floors. On wet weather days he always went straight to 26th floor in the elevator. Why?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 4, 2014)

A) becausse the stairs were on the outside and he didn't want to get wet 
Q) Why does CN want to rain on my parade 

- - - Updated - - -



CrazyNut said:


> A: neither, in the world of humour they are the worst... Lol
> Q: if I pass 2nd what position am I in?


Ohhhhhhh that's harsh lol "from a brunette"


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 4, 2014)

A: Because I can lol  
Q: a group of friends go's out, they all sit at a round table, there are both girls and boys in the group, one boy asks the girl next to him to hold his hand, so she does. The boy then goes and orders his food. When he gets back and sits down everyone in the group is upset with both him and the girl he asked to hold his hand, why?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 4, 2014)

A) Because they are Brother and Sister lol :twisted:
Q) Why does everything go wrong on a Friday?.... Because Murphy was an optimist


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 4, 2014)

*A:* They were playing cards and this showed that they did not trust the others present.

*Aside:* The man in the high rise was a dwarf and on wet days he carried an umbrella. Upon reflection I realised that riddles are not appropriate here as their having a specific answer pretty much defeats the "getting to know you " purpose. Apologies. I shall refrain from here on in. 

*Q:* What type of perfume is your favourite to either wear or smell on someone?

*CM* beat me to it. I guess I should refresh the page before posting to check in future.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 4, 2014)

Awwww M, I thought I got it right lol.... I like your riddles, and it shows you have a sense of humour 

Passion(elizabeth Taylor) and Champagne(eyves st laurent)cant spell it but both are my signature scent


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol @Bluetongue1 yeh you got that right haha even though I stuffed up lol, I was meant go say they accused the 2 of cheating lol
A: I don't wear perfume because I'm a guy lol but I suppose I do like lynx deodorant which is kind of the same thing a perfume I suppose. 
Q: got anymore riddles? These are fun!


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 4, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *A:* They were playing cards and this showed that they did not trust the others present.
> 
> *Aside:* The man in the high rise was a dwarf and on wet days he carried an umbrella. Upon reflection I realised that riddles are not appropriate here as their having a specific answer pretty much defeats the "getting to know you " purpose. Apologies. I shall refrain from here on in.
> 
> ...



A: I use bruit for deodorant but linx for shower gel. And on girls I don't mind as long as they don't use too much.

Aside: maybe some one should start a riddles page.

Q: are the leaves on a tree actually green or do we just perceive them as green?(not a riddle.)


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks *CM* - not one I knew. 

Riddles are fun but best not here I reckon. I think there might have been a thread on riddles at some stage.

Blue


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 4, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> A: I use bruit for deodorant but linx for shower gel. And on girls I don't mind as long as they don't use too much.
> 
> Aside: maybe some one should start a riddles page.
> 
> Q: are the leaves on a tree actually green or do we just perceive them as green?(not a riddle.)



A: Yes they are actually green, chlorophyll gives them the green colour and serves to turn sunlight into food for the plant... Kind of like people get food from fast food restaurants  
Q: Anyone here play video games? I love first person shooter games as well as strategy and tactical game.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 4, 2014)

A) I love any crash bandicoot games or bejewelled
Q) Dogs on or off the bed?


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 4, 2014)

A) Definitely off (preference though, hate fur on everything sooo much).
Q) Daily house clean or weekly + (aka, how anal are you? xD)?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 4, 2014)

A)If I am by myself, nothing is out of place, OCD tendencies, but having 2 sloths and a house full of critters plus working 6 days a week I am a weekly cleaner now
Q) How tall are you.... I am 5ft 4


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 4, 2014)

A) 5ft flat (Im a shortass!)
Q) Pet birds or pet rats?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 4, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> A: Yes they are actually green, chlorophyll gives them the green colour and serves to turn sunlight into food for the plant... Kind of like people get food from fast food restaurants
> Q: Anyone here play video games? I love first person shooter games as well as strategy and tactical game.



But the leaves them selves are not green. Think of a dead leaf that has no chlorophyll it is brown.

I am in to gaming xbox call of duty for me
I don't know how tall I am


Question: shoes, thongs or bare foot?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 4, 2014)

A. These days i wear princess by vera wang (perfume)

A. Only game i love is 8 ball pool on my phone 

A.Dogs on the bed for visits epecially when mummy has had wines lol but not every day.

A. I am a little OCD myself being a stay at home mum to 7 boys i find myself cleaning daily! 

A. Lol checking my licence lol
168cm tall 


Q. Are u good in the kitchen?  
I try my best lol. Lots of home cooked meals but nothing master chef 

A. Thongs or sandles all yr round but do have runners for the odd walk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 4, 2014)

A) I have cooked professionally so yes an exceptional cook
Q) I Love all Critters except scritchy brown grasshoppers and flies, what are your favorites and least liked ones
A) Bare foot, except at work or town


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 4, 2014)

A) Probably love lorikeets the best (and orca whales), but cannot stand spiders.
Q) If you could change any function of the earth without consequence (ie disasters or currents, how it spins, etc), what would it be and why?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 4, 2014)

A) wouldnt, everything has a reason for happening
Q) Do you love expensive jewelry or hand made crafty type? I love hand made


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 4, 2014)

A. I have never worn bling well nothing real lol im just not a fan of gold or silver BUT i have LOTs of beads and earings all handmade from markets, opp shops and the odd bit by me 

Q. Do u say tomatoe or tomarto


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 4, 2014)

A. Tomarto

Q. Funniest thing that one of yours or someone else's kids have said to you?


Fil...


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 4, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> But the leaves them selves are not green. Think of a dead leaf that has no chlorophyll it is brown.
> 
> I am in to gaming xbox call of duty for me
> I don't know how tall I am
> ...



Dead things are never the same colour as they were when they were alive because of decay... You can preserve the colour of living things... Chlorophyll is part of the plants cells so technically speaking leaves are actually green. Though even more technically other animals, such as insects, see in the UV spectrum so to them colours and patterns look completely different to us..

A: Can I try the capacuns? 

Q: What's the most idiotic thing you have said?


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 4, 2014)

[? 

Q: What's the most idiotic thing you have said?[/QUOTE]

*A Cant remember I was drunk at the time -- but at age 4 , I was on a property out of Cootamundra and asked my Auntie if I could take some sheep feathers home 

Q You get offered a job that you have already refused do you take it ? ( happened today -- Again !!) *


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 4, 2014)

Fil_14 said:


> A. Tomarto
> 
> Q. Funniest thing that one of yours or someone else's kids have said to you?
> 
> ...


My 3 yr old was about 2 share a big bubble bath with me when he says 'mummy why do baginas have beards?' LOL
fyi he was exagerating!!!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 4, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> [?
> 
> Q: What's the most idiotic thing you have said?



*A Cant remember I was drunk at the time -- but at age 4 I was on a property out of Cootamundra and asked my Auntie if I could take some sheep feathers home 

Q You get offered a job that you have already refused do you take it ? ( happened today -- Again !!) *[/QUOTE]
Pmsl about the sheep feathers [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

A.Probably say no unless somethings changed since they 1st asked 

Q. When did you last cry? And why?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 4, 2014)

Omg b2bnude i take it back lol i thought it said 41 yrs old!! But i c now u said when i was 4 I LOL


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 4, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Omg b2bnude i take it back lol i thought it said 41 yrs old!! But i c now u said when i was 4 I LOL



but I still say it to my Auntie and I am 52 !!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 4, 2014)

notechistiger said:


> A) 5ft flat (Im a shortass!)
> Q) Pet birds or pet rats?



A.birds 

Q. When did u last cry and why?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 4, 2014)

Ignore lol deleted my last post as didnt make sense.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 4, 2014)

You should have listed your reason for editing as because Harry potter said so lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 4, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> You should have listed your reason for editing as because Harry potter said so lol


Thats good lol i like it. Ha ha i was crapping on about tapa talk n normal pc view reading differently lol....was hog wash


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 4, 2014)

Hahaha.... I edited this post hehe


----------



## MissDangerous (Jul 4, 2014)

A: got bucked off a horse on Tuesday, landed on my back/head and got a concussion. Cried from shock more than anything else 

Q: do you prefer a shower or a bath?


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 4, 2014)

A: I can never chose so I put the plug in when ever I have a shower. Then when I turn off the water, I soak lol (we have a shower and Barth in one lol)

Q: if you could have any animal as a pet what would it be and why?


----------



## Stuart (Jul 4, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> A: if you could have any animal as a pet what would it be and why?


Another Honey Badger as they are very underrated as an animal and their learning ability is surprising. 

Q: Would you like to see a year minimum Conscription be instated in Australia & New Zealand?


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 4, 2014)

SniperCap said:


> Another Honey Badger as they are very underrated as an animal and their learning ability is surprising.
> 
> Q: Would you like to see a year minimum Conscription be instated in Australia & New Zealand?



Not when more than half the population would be deemed either physically or mentally unfit for duty, no.

*Right leg first or left leg when putting on/taking off pants?*


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 5, 2014)

SniperCap said:


> Another Honey Badger as they are very underrated as an animal and their learning ability is surprising.
> 
> Q: Would you like to see a year minimum Conscription be instated in Australia & New Zealand?



A: I don't know what that is  lol

aside: [MENTION=27815]SniperCap[/MENTION] you have a honey badger?????

Q: What is a year minimum consumption? Obviously related to how much a country consumes a product or multiple products...


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 5, 2014)

SniperCap said:


> Another Honey Badger as they are very underrated as an animal and their learning ability is surprising.
> 
> Q: Would you like to see a year minimum Conscription be instated in Australia & New Zealand?



A. It wouldn't be a bad idea, would set a few people straight before they screw up too... And There isn't many military movement where soldiers did compared to 50+ years ago when Australia temporarily introduced a similar conscription.

Q. Do you ignore people who try and 'rain on your parade', or do you fight back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 5, 2014)

"The greatest satisfaction in life is doing what others say you can't do", I generally live by this, so I suppose in a way it's fighting back, without giving them undeserved attention

*Q. If you could go back in time and change one thing you've done in your life, what would that be and why? *


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 7, 2014)

A. I would go back to my early teens and be a good girl! :/ stressed my parents out and at the time thought i knew everything.

Q. What was the best movie you last watched?


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 7, 2014)

A: Chef 

Q: What is your favourite animal that you keep?


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 7, 2014)

A. My beardies, such a sweetie. Although I suppose the cats make good lap warmers.
@ SniperCap Have you seen the Honey Badger Houdini clip on YouTube? If not, do.

Q. Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 7, 2014)

A. I'm allergic to a preservative, still no idea which one and it causes the skin on my neck and collar bones to flare up bright red and become wildly itchy!! 

Q. Favourite breed of dog?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissDangerous (Jul 7, 2014)

A: Dogs, cats, horses and cows. Highly allergic to grass also. However I volunteer at an animal rescue, ride horses, and cuddle cats and dogs all day long! Can't avoid grass, so just take precautions to make sure I don't get it in contact with my skin. I hate having allergies, but I refuse to let it stop me doing what I love. Kinda sucks when face swells, get welts etc but if I have my antihistamines on hand it is usually manageable. Looking into getting the injections. 

Haha already answered, so I'll go with the next one too..

A: mongrels. Nothing better than a pound puppy mix. Tend to be hardier than pure bred also. But I have a huge soft spot for Bull Arabs 

Q: Is there a phrase people use that you truly detest?


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 7, 2014)

A) Swag. Hate it so much. Oh, and "twelvies".

Q) What did you want to be when you were growing up?


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 7, 2014)

notechistiger said:


> A) Swag. Hate it so much. Oh, and "twelvies".
> 
> Q) What did you want to be when you were growing up?



A: Same as I want to be now, a scientist.

Q: if you had a choice, where would you prefer to be stranded, Antarctica or Sahara desert?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 7, 2014)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] lol Q. Please


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 7, 2014)

I gave a question...


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 7, 2014)

Last time i read it there wasnt one! Ha ha. Sorry...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 7, 2014)

A) The Sahara Desert, I dont think there are many lizards or reptiles in the Antarctica?
Q) Do you love Lolly Gobble Blissbombs? I do


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 7, 2014)

A. Yum yes lol been ages since ive had them though.

Q. Roast lamb or roast pork?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 7, 2014)

A) Both lol 
Q) Can you tap dance(I can)


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 7, 2014)

A: No 
Q: white, milk or dark chocolate?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 7, 2014)

A. White!  

Q. Do u make your bed each day or think y bother? I make mine lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 7, 2014)

A) I am fanatical at making my bed, it is the one real must do
Q) Does it bother you if the toilet seat is left up or down? I really dont care lol

- - - Updated - - -



CrazyNut said:


> A: No
> Q: white, milk or dark chocolate?


I love them all heh heh heh


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 7, 2014)

A. Being the only female in a house with 8 males its mostly up but not a big deal to me lol i just put it down 

Q. Fave ice cream?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 7, 2014)

A) Sambuca
Q) Can you knit or crochet, service a car/change tyre? I can do all of them


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 7, 2014)

A. Lol u go girl! I cant do any....

Q. Do u smoke? I dont


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 7, 2014)

A) No and I am *the *_worst _reformed smoker in the universe
Q) Do you binge drink? I used to but dont any-more


----------



## Lawra (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes to the last 3 questions lol. I'm headed to an early grave  

Q: what do u wear to bed?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 7, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Yes to the last 3 questions lol. I'm headed to an early grave
> 
> Q: what do u wear to bed?


A) Passion(parfume)
Q) What if you're naked and there is a fyre.... :twisted: I have an emergency wrap/shirt [MENTION=37955]Lawra[/MENTION], I treated my body like a fun house for decades and now am paying the piper lol Now I have to pretend it is a temple


----------



## Lawra (Jul 7, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> A) Passion(parfume)
> Q) What if you're naked and there is a fyre.... :twisted: I have an emergency wrap/shirt


A: my onesie is always (on the floor) next to my bed  

Q: enclosure preference: clinical or natural?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 7, 2014)

A. Sleep nude if theres a fire i would panic way too much to get dressed lol would have to jump out the window naked 

As for enclosure natural 4 me 

Q. Have you ever shop lifted? 
I have once lol shouldnt laugh because totally bad but when i was 13 i stole a pkt of butter menthols....got caught too. I can honestly say that was the one and only time though


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 7, 2014)

A) Yes, but I put the chocky back.... I felt too guilty(I didn't get caught)I was 12
Q) Do you lie, even white lie? I do, but am woeful at it so dont tend to


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 8, 2014)

*A:* I am as honest as the day is long. What you need to decide is whether I am telling the truth or telling porkies!

*Aside:* I now have a further distraction. Add montyrainbow's sleeping apparel to add to CrystalMoon's inability to sleep on her tummy. Lol. I would hold you you both responsible for turning me into a 'dirty old man' if it were not for the fact that I this was arguably already the case.

Hope you don't mind me teasing ladies... 

*Q:* What would constitute a perfect day for you?

Blue


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 8, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *A:* I am as honest as the day is long. What you need to decide is whether I am telling the truth or telling porkies!
> 
> *Aside:* I now have a further distraction. Add montyrainbow's sleeping apparel to add to CrystalMoon's inability to sleep on her tummy. Lol. I would hold you you both responsible for turning me into a 'dirty old man' if it were not for the fact that I this was arguably already the case.
> 
> ...



A: No such thing as a perfect day for me as perfection can never be achieved as everyone has expectations some of which are night then yours..... I suppose a day where I have a smile on my face at then end of the day comes pretty close though.   

Q: If you could start your life over and go down a different path, would you?


----------



## MissDangerous (Jul 8, 2014)

A: yes. I would have followed my dream from the start, instead of wasting years and accumulating a giant HECS debt doing what I "should" in society's eyes. I'd already be achieving my goal if I'd worked towards it from the start. 

Q: least favourite reptile?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 8, 2014)

A: did sleep nude up until a few weeks ago now sleeping wth pjs on.

A: I did not know I was stealing an old 'friend' of mine opened a packet of condoms in a shop and put some in my pocket and I got caught they did not believe me cops got called until they watched the CCTV and my parents commended me for using condoms(age 10) but were not impressed that I stole them to this day they don't believe that 1 I was not having sex at that age and 2 I did not know I was stealing.

A: I don't like reptiles with legs  I like the look of them but don't want to look after them personally 

A: had a perfect day last weekend day off went and watched my girl play foot ball (while I got drunk) then we sat and watched the other games went to the club for a few more went home watched a movie and snuggled and noticed my one of my snakes undressing one of manny good days to be had in life.

Q: if something is 1 km away (shop for milk or other things) do you A be lazy and drive or B put shoes on and walk? I will walk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 8, 2014)

*A:* If I have the time, am not already tired and there is no chance of rain, I'll walk. It is not unusual for my car to sit in the carport all week and not be used.

A: I honestly cannot think of a least favoured reptile. They are all different and interesting in some way.

*Q:* Given the choice of anyone in the world, whom would you want as a dinner guest?

Blue


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 8, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *A:* If I have the time, am not already tired and there is no chance of rain, I'll walk. It is not unusual for my car to sit in the carport all week and not be used.
> 
> A: I honestly cannot think of a least favoured reptile. They are all different and interesting in some way.
> 
> ...



A: sir David Attenborough or Tony Abort (I could give Tony food posioning that way!)

Q: Who is your role model (somone you really look up to)? Personally I don't have one, I want to be as individual as possible, after all everyone else is already taken lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 8, 2014)

Lol crazynut !


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 8, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> A: sir David Attenborough or Tony Abort (I could give Tony food posioning that way!)
> 
> Q: Who is your role model (somone you really look up to)? Personally I don't have one, I want to be as individual as possible, after all everyone else is already taken lol


A) Mike(blue) He is wise, gentle and understanding with a wicked sense of humour 
Q) Do you believe in what marriage stands for? I do


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 8, 2014)

[
Q) Do you believe in what marriage stands for? I do[/QUOTE]

*A YES I said I DO and I meant it --

Q whats for dinner ? do you plan it or make it up as you go -- *I just wing it as I have been cooking all day and my wife shops before she goes to work so I come home open the fridge and go from there


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 8, 2014)

A. Lol kinda plan it i hunt n gather in the morning ( take meat out of the freezer ) i then think about what i want to create with the meat during the day  tonight were having home made meat pies with mince steak n bacon.

Q. Would u get plastic surgery if u had the money? I wouldnt  lol im far from perfect but i dont like fake. Ha ha one of my sister inlaws has fake boobies and they r cool but not for me  lol not that i need them


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 8, 2014)

A. Well I don't need a boob job. So I'll pass on the bolt ons lol. 
Q. No electricity, what's your source of entertainment?


Fil...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 8, 2014)

Fil_14 said:


> A. Well I don't need a boob job. So I'll pass on the bolt ons lol.
> Q. No electricity, what's your source of entertainment?
> 
> 
> Fil...


Rampant Loving
Q) Whats your fav jelly bean? mines Black and red


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 8, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Rampant Loving
> Q) Whats your fav jelly bean? mines Black and red



A. I'm that weirdo that likes the green ones lol

Q. Are you a toast or a fresh bread person?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 8, 2014)

Same here, no sense in wasting a talent lol. 
A. Black
Q. Winter or summer? 
(I'm lovin it atm)


Fil...


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 8, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> A. I'm that weirdo that likes the green ones lol
> 
> Q. Are you a toast or a fresh bread person?
> 
> ...



A. Both


Fil...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 8, 2014)

Fil_14 said:


> Same here, no sense in wasting a talent lol.
> A. Black
> Q. Winter or summer?
> (I'm lovin it atm)
> ...


A) I love Spring and Autumn most but out of the two you mentioned I would say winter by a hair lol
Q) What is your fav storm..... Soft or Hard and electric, I like both
Ohhh and I love cold toast and home baked fresh bread(love my own bread)


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 8, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> A) I love Spring and Autumn most but out of the two you mentioned I would say winter by a hair lol
> Q) What is your fav storm..... Soft or Hard and electric, I like both



A. We get bad ones here, so I'd say soft (from afar)
Q. Do you always offer your better half the last chip or lollie in the packet?
Me, I'm always the gentleman 


Fil...


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 8, 2014)

A. Im bad lol i eat the last one 

Q. Do u have a good voice? Can u sing....i try lol but i wouldnt sing in public


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 8, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> A. Im bad lol i eat the last one
> 
> Q. Do u have a good voice? Can u sing....i try lol but i wouldnt sing in public


A) Only in the shower lol I have many talents but singing is _not _one of them lol
Q) Do you use matching pegs when hanging out washing.... I do, I drive my Husband nuts lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 8, 2014)

A. I thought i was the only one! Lol yes i do. 

Q. Do u have desert each night? I dont  wish i did though!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 8, 2014)

A) No, my family does though
Q) Are you thin or Chubby? I am Chubby, and OK with that _​now_


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 8, 2014)

A. I would say im more like princess Fiona ( shrek ) than Barbie lol BUT im working on it 

Q. Are u close with ur parents? 
I am pretty close...


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 8, 2014)

A. Pretty close too
Since we're talking OCD's
Wine OCD which you wished you didn't have?
Mine is correcting people's speech lol


Fil...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 8, 2014)

A) No, I have nothing to do with them. One is a narcissist and the other a self absorbed gold digger
Q) Is your Spouse/other your best friend as well as lover? Mine is at the moment lol

- - - Updated - - -



Fil_14 said:


> A. Pretty close too
> Since we're talking OCD's
> Wine OCD which you wished you didn't have?
> Mine is correcting people's speech lol
> ...


A) the list is too long Fil 
Some-one else's turn for a Q


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 8, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> A. I would say im more like princess Fiona ( shrek ) than Barbie lol BUT im working on it
> 
> Q. Are u close with ur parents?
> I am pretty close...



I'm about 16km away from mine...

*beer snob or wine snob?*


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 8, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> A) No, I have nothing to do with them. One is a narcissist and the other a self absorbed gold digger
> Q) Is your Spouse/other your best friend as well as lover? Mine is at the moment lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



A. My wife is my Queen and my my best friend.
Q. Is your hair it's natural colour?


Fil...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 8, 2014)

Fil_14 said:


> A. My wife is my Queen and my my best friend.
> Q. Is your hair it's natural colour?
> 
> 
> Fil...


Aaaawwww similar to what my Husband says(atm heh heh heh)
A) Yes, I am a brunett(with a little silver)
Q) Do you work to live or live to work? I am the latter


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 8, 2014)

CM and Fil im so jely u 2 sound so inlove!!! Lol ....ok keep playing


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 8, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> CM and Fil im so jely u 2 sound so inlove!!! Lol ....ok keep playing


MR, seriously my Husband deserves a medal I am not very easy to live with. I have bipolar and do some horrid things when manic, he always comes to my rescue. He is my Hero most of the time and I really admire his love, strength and commitment to me and our marriage


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 8, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Aaaawwww similar to what my Husband says(atm heh heh heh)
> A) Yes, I am a brunett(with a little silver)
> Q) Do you work to live or live to work? I am the latter



A: I'm currently unemployed 
Q: How old were you when you started keeping? I was 5, my parents got me a pair of juvenile bearded dragons for my birthday. Obviously they helped a fair bit in the early days. Actually they helped until I was 6 and 1/2 I think lol.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 9, 2014)

A: I don't know what age but when I was young 5+ I was aloud down the local creak that dried up in summer so I would always go down and catch anything from eels, turtles, fish, lizards to spiders birds and bees on the week days after school and on the week ends me and dad spent transforming the yard to suit our new critters till it would rain then we would go let them go(eels and turtles).

But it was not till mid last year that I purchased my first snake then 1 week later another then another and well I guess you guys have they point by now.

A: I'm in my parents house but they are 6 hours away but yes we are fairly close.

Q:do you pay for two phones(home and mobile) or just one or the other? Me personally have my mobile on me so I don't see the need to have a house phone but my parents don't see the need for mobiles.


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 9, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> A: I don't know what age but when I was young 5+ I was aloud down the local creak that dried up in summer so I would always go down and catch anything from eels, turtles, fish, lizards to spiders birds and bees on the week days after school and on the week ends me and dad spent transforming the yard to suit our new critters till it would rain then we would go let them go(eels and turtles).
> 
> But it was not till mid last year that I purchased my first snake then 1 week later another then another and well I guess you guys have they point by now.
> 
> ...



Mobile is primary, home phone is only really there as an add on to service the internet, though I like having a landline because when it rings it can only be a select few people who have the number so I usually already know whos on the other end before I pick up.

*Whats your favorite TV series?(doesn't have to be current)*


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 9, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Mobile is primary, home phone is only really there as an add on to service the internet, though I like having a landline because when it rings it can only be a select few people who have the number so I usually already know whos on the other end before I pick up.
> 
> *Whats your favorite TV series?(doesn't have to be current)*



A: 4077 M*A*S*H yes I know I'm only 24 and I get crap off my mates and girl that I'm old grey and like mash but I don't care it's great. I like sons of anarchy, scrubs and breaking bad but mash is number 1

Q: If you had to go back to primitive days would you live by the sea and live off fish and the likes or would you rather be in the sticks and hunt big game to survive?


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 9, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> A: 4077 M*A*S*H yes I know I'm only 24 and I get crap off my mates and girl that I'm old grey and like mash but I don't care it's great. I like sons of anarchy, scrubs and breaking bad but mash is number 1
> 
> Q: If you had to go back to primitive days would you live by the sea and live off fish and the likes or would you rather be in the sticks and hunt big game to survive?



Most research shows the primitive people who lived inland actually survived on a diet consisting mostly of smaller prey items and other gathered foodtypes, rather than the misconception of everyone running around hunting wooly mammoths as a tribe all the time...

That said I'd probably live closer to the coast rather than inland - more diversity, though the downside being exposed to more temperate conditions. It's a trade off either way.

*Most hated food?(mines risotto - blergh!)*


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 9, 2014)

My most hated food is the food I have to cook my self. That being said i am not fussy any will eat just about anything/ have not come across something I did not like.

Q: staying one the theme of going back in time what of the ages would you go back to. Ie dark age, Stone Age or ice age?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 9, 2014)

*A: *I am a little confused here. "Ice age" is a climatological/geological period, "stone age" is an archaeological period and "dark ages" is an historical period. There have been quite a few ice ages during the stone age. Anyway, I like sleeping in a bed and do not like the extreme cold. So I'll go with the Dark Ages. 

I don't think the beer/wine question got answered but I often drink both in the one day. Just depends what takes my fancy. As for singing, since they dropped in early high school and I got kicked out of the choir, I could not carry a tune in a bucket. 

*Q:* If you were able to live to the age of 90 and retain either the mind or body of a 30-year old for the last 60 years of your life, which would you choose? (Youth is too valuable to to be wasted on the young).


*PS:* *CM* I am both both flattered and embarrassed. As Ray Charles once said: "It's nice that you think of the old man that way!"


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 9, 2014)

Get used to it Blue  you're a legend(meant in a good way)

A) Both lol I loved my 30's
Q) Where would you want to be, past, present or future and why?


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 9, 2014)

A: past, because the present is full of BS and is currently destroying the world around us. And the future looks grim.

Q: If you were given 24hs to live, how would you spend those last hours?


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 9, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> A: past, because the present is full of BS and is currently destroying the world around us. And the future looks grim.
> 
> Q: If you were given 24hs to live, how would you spend those last hours?



I'd watch an entire season of 24. When it get to the end and I'm utterly unimpressed it won't matter coz then I'd drop dead.

*​Dr. Phil - do you watch him to laugh or actually think it's good?*


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 9, 2014)

I like Dr Phil sometimes, but other times I laugh
Q) Do you like self help books?


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 9, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> I like Dr Phil sometimes, but other times I laugh
> Q) Do you like self help books?



DIY handyman type stuff I have a library of, great stuff. The personal growth, new age hippy stuff? makes great kindling...

*Sports fan?*


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 9, 2014)

Depends on the sport, AFL, baseball and paintball then I follow and golf well I am only I tested when someone post a video on YouTube of someone getting seriously injured after they get hit by golf balls or hit themselves with clubs. I like playing sport lol oh and I suppose I do "follow" fishing but I refer just to do the fishing myself.

*Q: Are you adventurous and daring or are you more relaxed and cautious?* I'm a bit of both lol really I am xD


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 10, 2014)

*A: * I was very much a risk taker in my youth and have some substantial scars to prove it. I liked to push the envelope. Like the time I was doing a Stirling Ranges overnight bush walk and the wind was thundering up a sheer cliff face that seemed maybe a hundred metres straight down. Myself and another character leaned over the precipice to almost 45 degrees, supported only by the up-thrust of the wind. Had the wind suddenly stopped it would have been my last act. That was relatively safe from my perspective at the time. I have come within a cat's whisker of death on about half a dozen occasions and have spent some considerable spells in hospital recovering as a result of some. With age and wisdom I am no longer the risk taker I was. I'll still push it, but not so far these days. 

*Q:* Would you like to be famous? If so, in what way?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 10, 2014)

A) I would as long as it was to do with educating/helping Children. I write lyrics for heavy metal bands, but I ask not to be credited cause the lyrics can be rather sexual and crude. So I am not famous through that avenue lol
Q) Would you forgive infidelity? not forget but forgive? Noooo I haven't been unfaithful, just curious

- - - Updated - - -



CrazyNut said:


> Depends on the sport, AFL, baseball and paintball then I follow and golf well I am only I tested when someone post a video on YouTube of someone getting seriously injured after they get hit by golf balls or hit themselves with clubs. I like playing sport lol oh and I suppose I do "follow" fishing but I refer just to do the fishing myself.
> 
> *Q: Are you adventurous and daring or are you more relaxed and cautious?* I'm a bit of both lol really I am xD


I am a speed(not drug)demon, I have pushed the envelope many times in my fast car toys. If it is fast I am there lol I have been known to fish in extreme conditions to get my "fish" including some silly stunts around crocs to catch my Barra lol I used to hunt pigs in my youth and had quite a few close calls with some big ole boars.....


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 10, 2014)

That's one thing I could not get over. There is no excuse and no reason why it should happen. If some one is not happy try and work it out if that does not work separate that's all there is to it. 

Yes I am a horny 24 year old male but
"You need two things to live in this business, your balls and your word."

Q: if given a free holiday would you choose to go over seas or stay in your country and see the wonders 'home' has to offer ? I live in Aus and I would rather travel Australia before going overseas.


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> That's one thing I could not get over. There is no excuse and no reason why it should happen. If some one is not happy try and work it out if that does not work separate that's all there is to it.
> 
> Yes I am a horny 24 year old male but
> "You need two things to live in this business, your balls and your word."
> ...



Men that don't cheat actually exist...? I haven't found one yet!
No I don't forgive infidelity, men who cheat on me end up very single and very sore when I find out.

I'd go over seas and travel Asia, I want to do Australia when I'm old in a caravan and a v8 ute. Live it up like a true bogan haha

Q. Are you a go to the doctor or a home remedy type if person?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> That's one thing I could not get over. There is no excuse and no reason why it should happen. If some one is not happy try and work it out if that does not work separate that's all there is to it.
> 
> Yes I am a horny 24 year old male but
> "You need two things to live in this business, your balls and your word."
> ...



Men that don't cheat actually exist...? I haven't found one yet!
No I don't forgive infidelity, men who cheat on me end up very single and very sore when I find out.

I'd go over seas and travel Asia, I want to do Australia when I'm old in a caravan and a v8 ute. Live it up like a true bogan haha

Q. Are you a go to the doctor or a home remedy type if person?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jul 10, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> Men that don't cheat actually exist...? I haven't found one yet!
> No I don't forgive infidelity, men who cheat on me end up very single and very sore when I find out.
> 
> I'd go over seas and travel Asia, I want to do Australia when I'm old in a caravan and a v8 ute. Live it up like a true bogan haha
> ...



Well I exist and I would never cheat I have been cheated on and know how it feels would never wish that on any one. 

A: I'm a 'home remedy' kind of guy I don't trust many people so when I'm sick I stay in bed till it's gone.

Q:would you rather hard copy's of DVDs or would you rather purchase them online?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Unclewo-wo said:


> Well I exist and I would never cheat I have been cheated on and know how it feels would never wish that on any one.
> 
> A: I'm a 'home remedy' kind of guy I don't trust many people so when I'm sick I stay in bed till it's gone.
> 
> Q:would you rather hard copy's of DVDs or would you rather purchase them online?



No I know guys that don't cheat exist, I'll have to choose more wisely. Cos it sucks being cheated on, I wish more people knew how to be faithful.

Anyways the answer lol I prefer to buy them, they cost next to nothing nowadays and it's easier on older tvs.

Q. Chocolate or lollies? I'm a lolly person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 10, 2014)

*A not a cheater I have been with my wife for 35 yrs and could think of nothing worse ( to cheat or be cheated on -- as a couple (( nudists )) we hide NOTHING from each other ) 

A I LOVE lollies my wife loves chocolate -- makes life fun 

Q Your teenage daughter has run away with a homeless boy what do you do ( no we don't need advice we have lived it ) ?
*


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 10, 2014)

A: I don't have a daughter but if I did and that happend I would find her and take her home. Look at all the options, and see which one works for everyone.
*
Q: If you found a substantial amount of money (say upwards of $500) would you keep it or hand it over?*


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 10, 2014)

A) Hand it over, I couldn't bare to think of some-one missing out because of my dishonesty
Q) Would you marry your spouse if you had a time do over? I would in a heart beat


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 10, 2014)

A pyhsical attraction is very hard to fight. It doesn't mean your going to play with everthing u see but who's actually fought the challenge of having a stunning man or woman offerd to them and turned it down. Im just interested to know ?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 10, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> A pyhsical attraction is very hard to fight. It doesn't mean your going to play with everthing u see but who's actually fought the challenge of having a stunning man or woman offerd to them and turned it down. Im just interested to know ?


I have many a time, not so much since I have gone past 45 but in my teens to 30's I was a hotty and was very sought after. I wasn't even tempted to play around on either Husband


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 10, 2014)

And ? U resisted


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 10, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> And ? U resisted


See edit  itchy typer finger lol


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Its easy to judge it until youve lived it. im not saying its right or wrong but don't always perceive it to be wrong unless youve actually lived it. Thers many people who would comment on it without having lived it. Ive struggled with it for years and I'll cop the crap. But its not as easy as just saying no


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 10, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> *A not a cheater I have been with my wife for 35 yrs and could think of nothing worse ( to cheat or be cheated on -- as a couple (( nudists )) we hide NOTHING from each other )
> 
> A I LOVE lollies my wife loves chocolate -- makes life fun
> 
> ...



Who says being homeless makes you a bad person?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> A pyhsical attraction is very hard to fight. It doesn't mean your going to play with everthing u see but who's actually fought the challenge of having a stunning man or woman offerd to them and turned it down. Im just interested to know ?



I have been faced with it and have fought temptation, no matter how good looking he has been I've been faithful. It's hard I'm not going to lie but it's a decision you can't take lightly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Definitely not just about looks. The fight is if uve also bonded with a person more so. u can find yourself being attracted to a person u wouldn't normally be attracted to


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 11, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Definitely not just about looks. The fight is if uve also bonded with a person more so. u can find yourself being attracted to a person u wouldn't normally be attracted to


Hmmm The bonding thing I agree with, my present Husband and I became best mates through work. We were actually best mates for 2 years and our love grew from there. Mind you, he said he was attracted to me before we had even met. Me on the other hand, only liked him for his personality until I got to really know him. Now he is the most attractive Man in the world to me, even as he ages I think he is gorgeous. Uhmmm I find Shingle backs and Bluey's adorably cute too so my taste is no recommendation lol


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 11, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Who says being homeless makes you a bad person?



No one said being homeless makes you a bad person, but for a teenage girl to run away with a homeless boy is a bad life decision from all sides. Not saying that he's not worth the relationship because he's homeless, but that the best course of action is to acknowledge the relationship there and try to get him some help (assuming he wants the help of course)

As for what I would do, I would maintain contact at all costs, and not force her to come home (she'd probably just run away again), but make her painfully aware as often as possible that her family is concerned and waiting for her and she will be welcomed home the second she decides to come back.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 11, 2014)

disintegratus said:


> No one said being homeless makes you a bad person, but for a teenage girl to run away with a homeless boy is a bad life decision from all sides. Not saying that he's not worth the relationship because he's homeless, but that the best course of action is to acknowledge the relationship there and try to get him some help (assuming he wants the help of course)
> 
> As for what I would do, I would maintain contact at all costs, and not force her to come home (she'd probably just run away again), but make her painfully aware as often as possible that her family is concerned and waiting for her and she will be welcomed home the second she decides to come back.



yes he has made some poor decisions influenced by similar poor choices by his parents . don't want to bag them here but lets just say his is NOT the type of influence our daughter needs ( and fwiw she has gone AGAIN )


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 11, 2014)

It's difficult but I wouldn't do it, I couldn't bring myself to, regardless of the relationship with the 'other' person. And I won't forgive it, you can be with me and between someone else's legs. But I'm a b***h and don't like sharing.

Borntobenude, from the perspective of a just turned 21yr old, I'd like my space if I was in your daughters position. When I did similar things, it was because my rents crowded me with rules and opinions. Just being open to talk to is the was what I needed rather then a lecture. But in saying that I'm not your daughter, I'm just hoping my experience with my own parents not so long ago helps... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 11, 2014)

I will pull this back on track and 

A yes I would marry my wife a thousand times , I would do a few other things differently - have the kids a little younger buy more snakes etc 

*Q clothes , friends and religion (and Weather ) would you go without , if you could ? *


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 11, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> I will pull this back on track and
> 
> A yes I would marry my wife a thousand times , I would do a few other things differently - have the kids a little younger buy more snakes etc
> 
> *Q clothes , friends and religion (and Weather ) would you go without , if you could ? *


A) Clothes
Q) Do your socks have to match? I where odd socks mostly


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 11, 2014)

Hands down religion, that isn't even really a question between the three hahaha.
Friends you need, as evolved social creatures. Clothes, while being optional, do stop us from dying in winter. Religion? far more damage has been done to this world in the name of religion than any good has ever been done...


CrystalMoon said:


> A) Clothes
> Q) Do your socks have to match? I where odd socks mostly



Haha I only buy one kind of sock, so I have about 40 of the same sock in varying degree of wear...

*​Beards. yay or nay?*


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I worded that badly -- oh well

- - - Updated - - -

A beards I grew mine in 1983 as I was a chef with older people under me and without it I looked like a 12 yr old 

*Q would you come with me to a naturist retreat ? :cry:*


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 11, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> I think I worded that badly -- oh well
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Probably not with you as we're in different states, but I've got no inhibitions when it comes to the body and would probably go to one at some point in my life...

*Prefer to drive manual or auto?*


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 11, 2014)

A) Muscle car manual lol love the feel of ripping through the gears(not crunching  )
Q) Holden or Ford, older models like Monaro and GTO's I am Holden(but with Ford running gear)


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 11, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> A) Muscle car manual lol love the feel of ripping through the gears(not crunching  )
> Q) Holden or Ford, older models like Monaro and GTO's I am Holden(but with Ford running gear)



I'd say Holden, as really my love is old GM, Chrysler and some Ford Muscle and Pony cars. Two favorite cars of all time being '69 Dodge Charger R/T 440 and the '70 Dodge Challenger R/T 440.

*​Lose a leg or lose an arm?*


----------



## Senator358 (Jul 11, 2014)

Definitely a leg. My life is based on working with my hands and I can't imagine not being able to hold or feel things.

Football (soccer), AFL, league or union?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 12, 2014)

Senator358 said:


> Definitely a leg. My life is based on working with my hands and I can't imagine not being able to hold or feel things.
> 
> Football (soccer), AFL, league or union?


neither, I am football challenged lol
Q) Do you think horse racing is cruel? I think it can be, but I have owned ex race horses and they absolutely adore running at top speed


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 12, 2014)

A. I wish it could be safer for the animals. They only need one bad leg injury to end their lives. Then you have the unwanted slow horses. Those that have very good careers will be bred, the rest often need re-homing.

Q. What is your favourite movie monster?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 12, 2014)

A. Sully monsters Inc  oh and i love the movie 'monster' with Charlize Theron 

Q. R u a bogan? Lol i always said i was ha ha but after watching the tv program bogan hunters ive decided im not lol Or as ive always said im an upper class bogan  i think everybody has a tiny bit of bogan in them.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 12, 2014)

A) I am not a bogan..... I am just not your average anything lol
Q) Are you a snob? I can be but not usually


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 12, 2014)

A. Definantly no. I dont think im too good 4 anyone infact i think we are all equal  sometimes im shy LOL yes i can be so maybe i come across as one but nope im not. Edit....lol i may have a different meaning of the word. I can ignore certain people that i dont have time for, so if that means being a snob yeah i can be. I think that word means different things 2 different people. In general though i like to like everyone 

Q. Do you hold a grudge? Or build a bridge? Im good at building bridges lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 12, 2014)

A) I can..... Depends on what it is all about
Q) Do you believe blood is thicker than water? I dont, If some-one is in the wrong they are in the wrong I dont care if they are related or not!


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 12, 2014)

A. Nahh if someones wrong their wrong im with u on that one CM.

Q. Crackling popping candy or jelly beans? I love popping candy.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 12, 2014)

A: popping candy!
*
Q: what is your dream job or career?*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 12, 2014)

Midwife....still a thought but time is ticking. If i could be anything though that would b it. 

Q. A day at dream world or a peaceful day fishing? I dont like rides or crowds so i would choose fishing.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 12, 2014)

I could not chose to be honest. Though fishing sounds really good right now.
*
Q: Water skiing or snow skiing?*


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 12, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Midwife....still a thought but time is ticking. If i could be anything though that would b it.
> 
> Q. A day at dream world or a peaceful day fishing? I dont like rides or crowds so i would choose fishing.


A) Dream job- Reptile Demonstrator(Am in the process of)
A) I love fast rides and Fishing so Both lol(Greedy Child I am)
A) Water Skiing and Snow Skiing(Told you I am greedy  )
A) Popping candy
Q) Would you eat green eggs and ham? (not Duck eggs either lol)


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 13, 2014)

*A:* Generally I will try anything once. However, there are few exceptions. Smell and apparent texture can put me off. For example, I have attempted to try the taste of durian fruit a few times but cannot get it close enough to my mouth because of the smell, which is akin to that of a sewer. Same thing with really slimy foods. So the answer is probably yes.

There is a distinct difference between being a snob and being selective in the company you keep. A snob is someone who automatically considers individuals lacking the same status as them to be inferior. That status is often based on wealth but can be based on a lot of things, such as intellect, employment, physical attractiveness and similar characteristics. Being discerning is about making personal judgements on the value of people given their behaviour, attitdue, apparent values and the like. I personally believe that people should be both discerning and tolerant. One should evaluate the worth of others but not do so on a one-off experience (unless warranted by the severity of it) but on extended information to get a true and balanced picture of the individual concerned. A decision that certain individuals are or are not worth knowing, made under such circumstances, is normal, healthy, to be expecxted and nothing whatsoever to do with being a snob.

Water skiing. Water is a lot more forgiving than snow when you come a gutsa. But I really like tobogganning. Even better when you are doubled up with someone special.

*Q:* For what in your life do you feel most grateful?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 13, 2014)

A)My Daughter and my Husband, My Critters, my life lessons as they have made me who I am today and all the People/Children I meet on this journey through my lifes. 

Q) Do you love that first cuppa in the morning or just hit the ground running? I hit the ground running lol and drive my Family nuts lol


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 13, 2014)

A: Hit the ground running
*
Q: If you win the lotto (say over 1M dollars) what would the first and last thing you would buy (or donate to, if your that kind of person) with the money? *


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 13, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> A: Hit the ground running
> *
> Q: If you win the lotto (say over 1M dollars) what would the first and last thing you would buy (or donate to, if your that kind of person) with the money? *



Probably an ice cream.

*Ian Thorpe on TV, relevant or who cares?*


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm not interested,I don't think his personal life is really anyone's business. 

Q. What is you pet peeve?


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 13, 2014)

Leasdraco said:


> I'm not interested,I don't think his personal life is really anyone's business.
> 
> Q. What is you pet peeve?



Other people.

*​Favorite movie?*


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 14, 2014)

*A Jabberwocky


Q Deserted tropical island do you take brains or beauty ? *


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 14, 2014)

*A:* Damn! I didn't think they were mutually exclusive. Well there goes another fantasy up in smoke...
Brains of course. 

No, not simply because there are no lights at night. Long term relationships are about the connection you make with another and the physical attraction soon becomes secondary. There was a great fictional story about two badly burnt and deformed individuals who became hermits living in an abondoned castle (from memory). Anyway the story was called something like "The Magic Castle". They looked at each one day and commented how they each looked normal. So they returned to civilisation only to discover that their scars hadn't *PS:*changed.

As someone who suffers rom severe depression I felt Thorpie did an excellent job of explaining it and I am amazed that he was able to achieve what he did. As for his sexual bent, it has nothing to do with anything other making things awkward for him. I felt David Parkinson let himself down badly by showing his total ignorance in asking if it was the pressure of Thorpe's hidden sexuality that caused his depression. As Ian had already said, he has had the problem from childhood. It is genetic based and effectively caused by a shortfall of chemicals in the brain. While stress can exacerbate the condition it most certainly does not cause long term depression. 

*Q:* Name three things you and your partner have in common.

*PS:* *BTBN*, Mike Willesee was interviewing Jack Thompson and he asked what his favourite poem or verse was. Jack replied Jabberwocky. In a move looked mike was deliberately setting up Jack for a fall, he asked hi if he recited then and there. Jack sort shrugged his shoulders and said if really want to me to, looking definitely reluctant. Mike picked up on that and stated emphatically that he would like him to recite it. No word of a lie, Thompson's recital was truly brilliant - close to if not the best I have ever heard. It totally transformed my notions about Jack Thompson the actor and he went to demonstrate his true skills. I had always loved Jabbewocky but came to a new appreciate of it.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 14, 2014)

*A Love of each other ,, love of snakes ,, nudism .

Q . would you download a movie to save a few dollars or get a good quality rental from the shop ??
*


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 14, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *A:* Damn! I didn't think they were mutually exclusive. Well there goes another fantasy up in smoke...
> Brains of course.
> 
> No, not simply because there are no lights at night. Long term relationships are about the connection you make with another and the physical attraction soon becomes secondary. There was a great fictional story about two badly burnt and deformed individuals who became hermits living in an abondoned castle (from memory). Anyway the story was called something like "The Magic Castle". They looked at each one day and commented how they each looked normal. So they returned to civilisation only to discover that their scars hadn't *PS:*changed.
> ...



A) A love of our Daughter, each other and fast cars(he builds them I test them to the limits, actually tis what we used to do) Fishing and the wilderness..... I cant count tonight 
A) Rent a good copy
Q) Do you think love grows deeper or does it taper off as the years go by? For me, even though I kick Hubby out every so often(bipolar demons) My love grows deeper and more intense as the years go by......


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 14, 2014)

Love could sway either way, tolerance it seems is a bigger factor as time goes by.

*Do you use Public Transport, or would you rather be attacked by that flesh eating virus?*


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 14, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Probably an ice cream.
> 
> *Ian Thorpe on TV, relevant or who cares?*



thats a a bloody expensive ice cream lol


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 14, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> thats a a bloody expensive ice cream lol



Na, it'd be because I'd only win like 30th division...


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol I said over $1M xD

- - - Updated - - -

If last devision counts then my parameters have one heaps of times lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 14, 2014)

A. I used it for many yrs once upon a time but these days i drive or walk 

Q. Do you think global warming is going to catch up with us anytime soon? I am just waiting for a natural disaster, our poor earth has been treated so bad for so long. Humans suck really! :/


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 14, 2014)

CrazyNut said:


> Lol I said over $1M xD
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If last devision counts then my parameters have one heaps of times lol




Still seems like a pretty good decision. Never a bad time for ice cream.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 15, 2014)

That is true lol very true lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 15, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> A. I used it for many yrs once upon a time but these days i drive or walk
> 
> Q. Do you think global warming is going to catch up with us anytime soon? I am just waiting for a natural disaster, our poor earth has been treated so bad for so long. Humans suck really! :/


A) Yes, and we are like the grasshopper playing all summer instead of working at providing for the harsh winter ahead 
Q) Are you an extrovert or introvert? I am an extrovert(really?  )


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 16, 2014)

*A:* Introvert. I was the shyest kid I knew. It took my first year at university to develop some genuine social skills. I bombed out academically (by just a few marks) as a result. Many might think that it was not worth it but I still feel it was. I did have to repeat the academic year, while working in a factory 5 hours a day to pay the bills, but still mangaged to pass everything econd time round, on a tightere time budget, and still had a great time. While I am quite capable of standing out front in the limelight these days , given the option I still much prefer to sit the in the back row and say nothing. 

*Q:* If you could change anything about the way you were raised, what would it be?


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 16, 2014)

A. I'd make my parents rules more consistent, some of the rules they pulled were a bit odd when I could do some other crazy stuff. I sort if never knew what was going on with it all.

Q. What is your first memory?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 17, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> *A:* Introvert. I was the shyest kid I knew. It took my first year at university to develop some genuine social skills. I bombed out academically (by just a few marks) as a result. Many might think that it was not worth it but I still feel it was. I did have to repeat the academic year, while working in a factory 5 hours a day to pay the bills, but still mangaged to pass everything econd time round, on a tightere time budget, and still had a great time. While I am quite capable of standing out front in the limelight these days , given the option I still much prefer to sit the in the back row and say nothing.
> 
> *Q:* If you could change anything about the way you were raised, what would it be?



A) M, I had a pretty violent childhood and suffered a lot of emotional and other abuse too. I wouldnt change any of it because I am the strongest person I know. I am that Phoenix that rose from the ashes  I feel sad for my Parents because they have missed out on knowing their Grand Children but I thank them for showing me how *NOT* to parent. I would change the no pet policy they had as I was always trying to smuggle pets into the house lol(Egg donor had a dog, but I wasnt allowed near it much)
A) My earliest memory was at 2 years old aprox, I came face to face with a goanna and screeched " Monster Monster" then promptly tried to follow it under some bushes in the yard. I used to search for my Monster every day after that and leave some of my vegemite sandwich under it's bush lol
Q) Are you the best Parent you can be? I strive every day to be, as my Daughter deserves nothing less


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 17, 2014)

[
Q) Are you the best Parent you can be? I strive every day to be, as my Daughter deserves nothing less[/QUOTE]

*A Really don't know anymore !! 

Q what is your go to , to cheer up ? ( I have a spa in the back corner of the yard that goes very well with a wild turkey ) 
*


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 17, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> Q) Are you the best Parent you can be? I strive every day to be, as my Daughter deserves nothing less



*A Really don't know anymore !! 

Q what is your go to , to cheer up ? ( I have a spa in the back corner of the yard that goes very well with a wild turkey ) 
*[/QUOTE]

I believe you are BTBN.....
A) My go to is my Critters and my Daughter, If I am around them I am happy  boring I know lol
Q) What is your favorite CD of the moment? mine is Judas Priest "Pain Killer"


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 17, 2014)

[
Q) What is your favorite CD of the moment? mine is Judas Priest "Pain Killer"[/QUOTE]

*A Men with Day Jobs -- Deep in Denial https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cdyzcGXNH8&feature=youtu.be

Q First concert you went to ? ( Queen Horden Pavillion 17th April 1976 ) still have the ticket *


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 17, 2014)

A. Fave cd this week lol is INXS best of.

A. 1st concert was the wiggles lol.

Q. Do u enjoy DIY projects or do u prefer to buy ready made?
I love making stuff myself  well half half really i more like to turn something old new or create something from recycled materials


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 21, 2014)

A. I like making things, unless it comes to renovating a house and seriously it's just easier to buy an already done one!!

Q. Are you a person who paints their house neutral colours or goes for more out there colour schemes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (Jul 23, 2014)

Gizmo101 said:


> Q. Are you a person who paints their house neutral colours or goes for more out there colour schemes?



A: I'm not fortunate enough to be a homeowner yet, but my dream is to paint my all my walls white and have a stand out bright feature wall colour in each room which will be complimented by the decor. For example, one room will have a bright blue feature wall, with curtains, rugs, cushions, etc picking up the colour. That way I can change it around every so often without it costing a fortune 
*
Q: One item you've kept since childhood?*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 23, 2014)

A. I rather neutral. I have painted one greyish feature wall in our house but yeah im a fan of simple and less is more  well when it comes to home decor i am lol. 

A.Genuine tupperware mug (sippy cup) lol i got it when i was 1 and my boys all still use it now 

Q. What did you like doing as a kid? I was always building cubby houses and climbing hey stacks or catching yabbies with my brothers. My early yrs were spent on a farm


----------



## Lawra (Jul 23, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Q. What did you like doing as a kid? I was always building cubby houses and climbing hey stacks or catching yabbies with my brothers. My early yrs were spent on a farm



A: My childhood was spent on a farm too! My parents and uncle & aunt own their own businesses and always worked heaps so my cousins, sisters and I always spent weekends and holidays out at our grandparents' farm. Always loved riding the postie, getting dirty, being a real kid 

Getting up when the sun came through the windows, breakfast on the open patio watching the roos, working hard putting up fences and feeding all the animals, having a huge lunch and always ice cream after, watching Nana's soaps then cooking with her in the evening, eating small dinners and staying up late telling ghost stories.

*sigh* I really cherish my childhood and miss spending time with my sisters and cousins.

Ahh it's too early in the morning to feel so sentimental...

*Q: Dream car/bike?*


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Lawra said:


> A: My childhood was spent on a farm too! My parents and uncle & aunt own their own businesses and always worked heaps so my cousins, sisters and I always spent weekends and holidays out at our grandparents' farm. Always loved riding the postie, getting dirty, being a real kid
> 
> Getting up when the sun came through the windows, breakfast on the open patio watching the roos, working hard putting up fences and feeding all the animals, having a huge lunch and always ice cream after, watching Nana's soaps then cooking with her in the evening, eating small dinners and staying up late telling ghost stories.
> 
> ...


A) The BAT mobile...... failing that I would settle for my old Monaro back, I was a baaadd Crystal and Husband sold it :cry:
Q) What is your ideal holiday destination? mine is anywhere remote that has great Critters and top Fishing


----------

